# Life In Vein



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2003)

*Our Cast of Characters*
_Paxus Asclepius_ - *Agracahn*, _Male Litorian Unfettered 3_
_Thought Admiral_ - *Eryic Darumen* - Human Male Wind Witch 3
_Erekose13_ - *Pailoelan (Pai) Frosttongue* - Male Quickling Faen Magister 3 
_Cannibal Kender_ - *Soen Kingmoon* - Male Spryte Champion of Magic 3
_SeanWeasley_ - *Arkas the Astounding* - Male Loresong Akashic 1 / Magister 2
_deadradish_ - *Matzerath* - Mojh Akashic 2 / Unfettered 1
_Clonz_ - *Urgo'Nangoroth* - Mohj Runethane 1 / Akashic 2

*Inactive Players and Characters*
Tychus - *Lo-Duran*, _Male Giant Akashic 3_
FaenFriend (formerly Agracahn)
Dougal DeKree (formerly Arakas the Astounding)
mpickett81 (formerly Matzerath) 
Steve Gorak (formerly Urgo'Nangoroth)
GoodKingJayIII (formerly Eryic Darumen)

Rouge's Gallery 
Out of Character thread 

While writing, thoughts are in _italics_, actions are in *asterisks,* and speech is in "quotes."  Colors for such things are optional, but if used must be light enough for me to see (and not bright enough to cause me to burn out my retinas).  I will also employ the use of spoiler tags, like this (highlight the following text), 



Spoiler



spoiler text example


.  I'll use this to use certain languages (putting a tag that only those that know certain languages can highlight it) or to put up information only certain PC should know (at that point in time, when the PC tells everyone, then they can highlight the text if the PC says that's ok).  

I will do all the die rolling.  If you have any special circumstantial modifiers to add to your checks, AC, saves, attacks or what have you, just make a note of it at the bottom of your post.

Questions or other out of character items go at the end of the post like so:

[OOC:  I'm casting _charm_, which should give me a +35 on my Diplomacy check I want to make to calm the chorrim down.]

I'd also like everyone to put their character name, race, and class(es) in the title of their posts so everyone remember who everyone is.  Turning off your sigs would be nice too.  I don't mind people going back and editing, as long as it's for something like correcting a misspelling, correcting an action you know to be blatently wrong (you targeted a person you didn't realize was already down), or there's be a large miscommunication or misunderstanding between the DM and a player in regards to interaction.  (So if I write something way too confusing, I'm not going to yell at you for correcting an action that I may have missinterpreted.)

And now, on to the story:

~~~~~~~~~~

Navael is a city known as an artist's haven.  Inhabited primarily by faen, the city is, in places, done to a minature scale.  Buildings are both pleasing to the eye and well as to the touch (in their interesting textures) and the ear (from the way wind blow through them to windchimes and bells).  Plants grow in great profusion, not just from parks but in oversized windowboxes and rooftops gardens.  Open gallerys can be found all over the city, displaying paintings and sculptures.  Fantastic gardens are found all over, in addition to hothouses for more exotic plants.  Theaters and dance halls play at all hours of the day.

It is in this place where one may find any teacher in any artist's craft.  Some crafts are even more fantastic than usual, including the craft of magic, witchery, runes, and memory.  The magical "performances" and "gallerys" are well regarded, and attended by many seeking inspiration for their next piece.

A great many festivals of the arts are held here, and the next one coming up is the fourth week of Seventhmonth, only a week away.  It's called Sky's Favor, and is a highly competitive contest of all types of arts, all according to a theme chosen by Ui-Narath, the Steward.  This year's theme is Earth and Fire's Passion, one that should have promised a great deal of creativity from the city's artists.  The prizes in this contest are substantial, including the use of one of the best gallery in the city for a year, several uses of the largest amphitheaters, large amounts of gold, and the incredible prestige of winning.

However, the usual buzz for this kind of festival has been subdued as of late.  Several of the greatest artists of the city have only been seen infrequently, and there's not even been a tiny hint as to what they're working on.  As most of them can't resist bragging, this development is disturbing to say the least.  Some rumors even claim that many of them aren't even going to participate this year, surely preposterous, but alarming all the same.  

What concerns many of the weather witches however, are disturbing dreams of a terrible storm hitting the city during the festival.  Wind, sea, and winter witches have been having bad dreams for weeks, as has anyone who is strongly connected to wind, sea, or weather.  Such things taken all together seem to point toward something terrible happening on the day of the festival.

Eryic, you have been having the bad dreams.  They're terribly unspecific, only visions of a terrible storm of thunder, lightning, even a tornado seeming to barrel down on the town during the festival.  But as to when, or why it's happening, you're uncertain.  Your only clue is that they've been getting worse as time goes on.  

It is now early on Dawnday, the first day of the third week of Seventhmonth.  Where are you and what are you doing now?  You've all been here for at least a week, some longer.  Why are you here?


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 26, 2003)

*Eryic Darumen, male human, wind witch 3*

Having spent two months in the wilderness, eating nothing but berries, plants, and what little game he cold successfully hunt, Eryic has found himself back within the confines of civilization, in the form of Navael.  Having found a quiet hole in the wall in the Black Lady, Eryic has been quietly resting, spending only as much gold as necessary.

Waking with a start from another of the tempestuous dreams, Eryic lay in bed quietly for a few moments, rubbing his now smooth face (having had a thick forest of a beard for quite a while, he found himself still unused to having a clean-shaven face).  Climbing out of bed, he pulled on his simple grey robes and tied them quickly with his sash.

Splashing his face in a basin of water, he looked up at himself in the mirror, barely recognizing the reflection.

_The storm is coming_, he thought.  _Whatever it may be, all we can do is weather it out..._

Cinching the sash on his waist another notch, he steps out of his tiny room at the inn, preparing for the day.

*Eryic will spend the morning looking for work, particularly anywhere that needs a weaponsmith, or a witch of average talent.  After that, he'll do some bar-hopping, listening in on conversations in the hopes of hearing something and, if necessary, spending a few gold pieces to ask some questions.  Up until that point, he'll play things by ear.*


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Nov 27, 2003)

*Arkas, male loresong, Akashic1/Magister2*

So many new things!

Arkas had stayed for more than a week in Navael already and still discovered something new that drew his total attention every other day. Originally all he wanted to do was go south from his home, the Harrowdeep. Maybe there really were regions that were warmer?
But when he came upon a group of humans who were headed towards the crystal fields who told him of Navael, he decided to head for that town.
Never had he expected to see so many beings huddled together in one city!
And even some of races he had never seen before – Verrik, Sibbecai and even the occasional Mojh.

_Hehee, i should call myself Arkas the Astounded at the moment_ Arkas thought when he first arrived. _Maybe i can learn something here and make new friends?!_

Looking for others with knowledge of the arcane, he was pointed towards the Alabaster Fang, where he stays since.

*Arkas tries to get to know as many people as possible, sometimes augmenting his charisma using charm, looking for characters who share his curiosity or have interesting things to tell. He tries to learn as much about this town and it’s people as he can [OOC: Casting charm before using Gather Information, resulting in +18]. Of course he knows that he isn’t funded too well, so he is also looking for opportunities to gather coins, be it helping some people to handle their animals or even helping in kitchens*


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Matzerath, mojh, akashic 2 unfettered 1*

Matzerath, along with his brother Urgo, arrived in Navael over a week ago.  Having traveled here from the mojh enclave started by some of his family members deep within the Bitter Peaks, Matzerath was more interested in leaving that place than arriving in this one.  He had little taste for the dragon worshipping tendencies of his kin.  The visit to Navael came at the request of his brother, who seemed interested in adding some local alchemical concoction to his mobile laboratory.  

This is not to say Matzerath doesn't find the town tolerable.  The relatively low giant population keeps him from getting too anxious.  While Urgo is holding up at the fancier Alabaster Fang Inn, the two have been meeting to plan criminal acts at the Black Lady, Matzerath's Inn of choice.  The mojh has spent most of his days investigating the town... hoping to find out more about the nearby Crystal Fields, as well as the nature of the local giantish authority.  

Today, however, Matzerath noticed something odd about the town.  _For a community awaiting a festival, this place is strangely subdued_  In truth, Matzerath was getting bored with this burg, as agreeable as he may have found it.  The mojh leaves his Inn and heads for the Alabaster Fang, hoping his brother can shed some light on the subject.


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 1, 2003)

*Agracahn, Male Litorian, Unfettered 3, Fabulously Well-Dressed*

Agracahn lounges in The Singing Frog.

_The great hunter surveys his territory with serene calm, waiting for something amusing to happen.  But no, boring, boring, boring._

With thinly disguised disappointment, the litorian eyes a few newcomers to the inn.

_Sporting last year’s fashions *and* a poor complexion?  How do these people get in?_

Agracahn sips at some spiced wine, swirling it contemplatively in its goblet.  The gossip about the festival has been very quiet of late.  No scandals.  No affairs.  No back-stabbings.  No beautiful, litorian females, either.  He sighs dramatically for his own benefit.

Agracahn examines his paws for a moment, admiring the flash of golden rings on them.  His stylish outfit, a mix of reds and golds, has been updated for the latest craze – layered clothing with cut-out patterns.  Interesting gold shapes have been revealed through his artfully slashed, crimson outer-tunic.

Bored nearly to tears, Agracahn leaves his seat and joins a group of young, adequately-dressed dice players.  _Perhaps they will have heard some juicey rumours._

“May I join your game, fine ladies and gentlemen?”

(ooc: Agracahn uses his signet ring of glamour - +5 to bluff, diplomacy, and gather information checks)


----------



## Tychus (Dec 1, 2003)

*Lo-Duran Giant Akashic 3*

Lo-Duran scanned the pages of his logbook, reviewing the interviews of the past ten days.  _There are dozens of potential leads here, but will any pan out?_.  He studied his notes, searching for patterns, making occasional comments in the margins in his characteristic neat script.  _What I really need is some physical evidence_.

Snapping the book shut, Lo-Duran rose and stretched.  _First things first._  Custom dictated that if he planned to remain in town he pay his respects at the office of the Steward.  _I hope not to be sidetracked by some ceremonial duty, even if this is a working vacation._  He packed his equipment for the day's work, making a final check of the room.  _But I will not embarass myself by shirking responsibility and hiding here at the Fang._

[Lo-Duran has spent the past 10 days in town making contacts and gathering information related to the murder he is currently investigating.  He will continue to focus his energy on those tasks for the near future.]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 2, 2003)

*Urgo'Nangoroth, Mohj Runethane 1 / Akashic 2*

Urgo and his brother Matzerath arrived at Navael a week ago. After the transformation, Urgo's mind became clearer, full of ideas and possibilities. Being passionate about Alchemy, he wanted to learn about some new potions. Navael seemed like a logical first destination.

He spent his first week going to Alchemical shops, mingling with the local craftspeople and alchemical artisans. Urgo has been staying at the Alabaster Fang, where his wagon is safema dn where he can get information from other magically inclined patrons. He usually spends his mornings chatting with the other patrons, waiting for his brother to come and join him. He has been hearing rumors of a coming storm, which does not appear to be a normal one.

He is currently chatting with a faen with a staff, and with a sprite, about this rumor.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

*Eryic, your hunting for a job as a weaponsmith pans out.  At the Glowing Anvil forge, there is an opening.  The Master Blacksmith is a human man called Garanden Quill, and he tells you that his apprentice just struck out on his own and he's been shorthanded.  He'll need a demonstration of your skills before hiring you, but the pay is thirty Queens a week (30 gold).  He'll also tell you there are a few boarding houses that will give you a room and a meal a day for a few gold a week.  The Featherwing boarding house is one such (run by a faen) and Hax Packs is another, and he can vouch for both as being decent.*

*Hunting for rumors about the storms is somewhat hard.  Many people have heard about the rumors, of course, and are willing to speculate freely, but getting people to talk about their dreams is a bit harder.  In a inn called The Weary Chisel near the sculptor's quarter you find a heavy-set wind witch named Sharn nursing a flagon of ale.  For a few Queens and a few more mugs of ale he's willing to talk about what's happening to him.*

"The dreams you ask of?  You must have been having them too, I see it in your eyes.  I've asked my teachers, and the others as well... They older ones of us say that the wind is restless and brings with it a smell of fire.  They fear something has angered the spirits, but no one knows what could have caused it or how to stop it.  I try to drink to dull my dreams... but they keep coming..."

*Arkas, armed with not inconsiderable social skills and a silver tongue augmented by magic, you can learn a great deal about the town and the people in it.  The town is generally considered to be well-run, and the Steward is well regarded by most of the city's residents.  However, considering that half the residents are faen and Ui-Narath favors them has a great deal to do with it.  The humans especially are somewhat exasperated with the faen's special treatment.  Some have begun expressing their dissatisfaction, albeit in small ways.  Artistic contests in which faen are excluded, shopkeepers that ignore some special faen rates on certain goods, that kind of thing.*

*Also, you learn that Naima Neverlash, the current Sky's Favor winner, hasn't been seen in over a week.  Most say she's had a burst of feverish inspiration on one of her famous crystal sculptures.  But some say there's something odd going on, as she's even refused to see friends and family.  A couple of mojh have been seen in town as well, which is somewhat unusual.  One of them is staying at the Fang, and has been talking with many different patrons about the storm rumors.*

*Matzerath, you reception in this town is somewhat more welcoming than other communities you've been to.  There's many strange looks, and some harsh words, but no attacks, and even one or two admiring looks from some artists, and one request to sit for a portrait by one adventurous spryte called Taini Dawnshimmer.  In searching for information about the Crystal Fields, you discover that there are few artists that work with the material, but those that do are very well regarded.  Some magicians work with it too, but they're even rarer, because its nigh-ruinous cost can only be afforded by the very wealthy, which in this town are almost always artists.  One of the current crystal experts is Naima Neverlash, the current Sky's Favor champion, and a famed sculptress.*

*Expeditions to the Crystal Fields happen less than once every three months, due to the danger.  However, it's typically a single group of people that specialize in the collection of the crystal.  The current crystal retrieval team is known as the Razor Hand, a mixed group of faen and giants that live in extreme prosperity in the noble's quarter.*

*The local giantish community is fairly laid back, in comparison to other cities you've seen.  The majority of the giants here are artisans rather than warriors.  Most are fairly open-minded, though you've had no truly kind word from any giant since you've arrived here.  Thinly veiled disdain from some, but distant and cool politeness from others.  None have spoken _un_kindly to you, at least.*

*Agracahn sidles up to the young dandies, cutting quite an impressive figure with his fine clothes, bearing, and winning charm.  The youths are playing the dicing game of dancing bones, and make room for you at the table.  Four are quickling faen, two men in blue and green layered tunics, and two women in pink and purple layers, and one is a red-haired human woman who has the figure and golden complexion to pull off having her second layer of clothes be her skin.  They bandy back and forth with you, throwing out the names of the local elite of the community, primarily artists of some repute.  Much of it seems name-dropping and bravado, but you do hear two interesting rumors.*

"Naima, you know, the Favored Champion has rather up and vanished.  Not seeing a soul for a week, not even her sister, if you can believe it.  I do hope she's just busy, I'd hate to think she's left or something.  Her sculptures are _so_ gorgeous, I just _had_ to get one from my parlor..."

"Did you hear?  There's a party going to be held in the Blue Moon quarter tonight, and Barlereen is going to be showing off her new dance routine.  I hear it's supposed to be _quite_ the blood-stirer, quite possibly she'll sweep the festival with it..."

*Lo-Duran, your leads collectively seem to be pointing you down one of three roads.  One, a contact in a glassblowing shop that may dabble in a bit of smuggling from time to time.  The person, a quickling faen by the name of Goesen Flamecircle, is the accountant and bookkeeper, as well as the person who oversees the caravans that the shops goods are transported on.  The shop is called the Water's Eye, and lies in the small glassworker's district, in the ceramic quarter.  The other is a sibeccai messenger named Kovik the Loud, who may be delivering coded messages to those engaged in less than legal practices.  The third is actually a giant guard named Na-Tarob, a man rumored to be somewhat susceptible to bribes, and having a weakness for women with expensive tastes.  It may be that he accepted a bribe he couldn't refuse.*

*Heading to the Steward's hall, you're met by the secretary, and after a short wait, conducted into the Steward's office.  Ui-Narath listens to your reason for being there, and nods sharply.  She is a fairly attractive giant woman, and has obviously gone through the entire ceremony of Shu-Rin, as she stands over nine feet tall.  She was working on some paperwork as you came in, writing with short, neat strokes of an inkpen.*

"I'm glad you came to see me.  It's good to see such responsible people in any position of power.  It may be that I have a job for you.  Since we're so close to the festival, I'm going to need every guard I have during the festivities.  I know you're on vacation, but if you would consent to help keep the crowds in check I would be most grateful.  Have you had riot training?" she asks, her voice just a tad on edge.  You notice that her eyes and mouth show some lines of strain, and that her hair is far more tightly braided than can be comfortable.

*Urgo, you've found a couple of willing people to talk to you about the storm.  Both are unafraid, or at least unaffected by your being a mojh, and talk fairly freely.  One is Pailoelan Frosttongue, a quickling faen you learn is a magister whom specializes in spells of ice and cold.  The other is a spryte named Soen Kingmoon, who claims to be a champion of magic.  Pailoelan (he insists you call him just Pai) seems to have most of the information about the storm rumors.*

"I've been having terrible dreams, dreams of a huge blizzard barreling down on the town and sealing it all up in snow and ice and wind.  Usually I love blizzards, and I'd sit outside in them for hours..."

"If I'd let him.  He'd have frozen to death a dozen times by now if I hadn't been around," Soen puts in.  Pai gives him a half-exasperated, half-amused glance; this must be an old complaint.

"But this blizzard, these dreams...  They scare me.  I feel like something terrible is coming.  As if... the winds themselves were angry.  Angry winds doesn't really make sense to me at all...  I want to strike out east, that's where I feel it's coming from, to see if there's anything out there, it's gotten that bad," Pai says, his pale blue eyes somewhat haunted.

"Aye," Soen chimes in, "if there's a magical disturbance causing this, I want to know what it is."


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Dec 8, 2003)

*Eryic Darumen (Human Wind Witch 3)*



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Eryic, your hunting for a job as a weaponsmith pans out.  At the Glowing Anvil forge, there is an opening.  The Master Blacksmith is a human man called Garanden Quill, and he tells you that his apprentice just struck out on his own and he's been shorthanded.  He'll need a demonstration of your skills before hiring you, but the pay is thirty Queens a week (30 gold).  He'll also tell you there are a few boarding houses that will give you a room and a meal a day for a few gold a week.  The Featherwing boarding house is one such (run by a faen) and Hax Packs is another, and he can vouch for both as being decent.*




Folding his hands together, he offers a modest bow to Master Quill.  "You are too generous sir," he replies, "Thank you.  I would be happy to show you what I know whenever you're ready."

[OOC:  Craft check at +7, will take 10 if given the time]

"Sir," he continues, "Who runs the Hax Packs?"



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Hunting for rumors about the storms is somewhat hard.  Many people have heard about the rumors, of course, and are willing to speculate freely, but getting people to talk about their dreams is a bit harder.  In a inn called The Weary Chisel near the sculptor's quarter you find a heavy-set wind witch named Sharn nursing a flagon of ale.  For a few Queens and a few more mugs of ale he's willing to talk about what's happening to him.*
> 
> "The dreams you ask of?  You must have been having them too, I see it in your eyes.  I've asked my teachers, and the others as well... They older ones of us say that the wind is restless and brings with it a smell of fire.  They fear something has angered the spirits, but no one knows what could have caused it or how to stop it.  I try to drink to dull my dreams... but they keep coming..."




Listening intently to Sharn, he gladly buys him drinks (but not enough to get him too drunk to speak coherently).

"Sharn," he asks, "Is it possible these dreams... that they do not allude to a literal storm?  Do the spirits have a reason to be angry?  If not, then perhaps they are trying to _warn_ us?"


----------



## Tychus (Dec 8, 2003)

*Lo-Duran (Gnt Aks 3) in the Steward's Hall*

Lo-Duran furrowed his brow.  "I have participated in the required minimum training, but my talents principly lie elsewhere.  Though if you have need of me, I will serve to the best of my ability."  Lo-Duran paused.  "Do you foresee such trouble ahead, Se-Garam?"


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 9, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> "Did you hear?  There's a party going to be held in the Blue Moon quarter tonight, and Barlereen is going to be showing off her new dance routine.  I hear it's supposed to be _quite_ the blood-stirer, quite possibly she'll sweep the festival with it..."




"Oh, yes, Barlereen is quite the wonder, isn't she?" says Agracahn with a droll smile.  "I feel sorry for those who won't be there to see it."

He casually nudges a few coins forward on the table (enough to equal the current bid) and sniffs at a scented hankerchief.

"Of course, I'm so used to these things, I always forget exactly _where_ they are.  Parties, parties, it's overwhelming sometimes.  I need a servant just to keep track of my calendar."

(Agracahn will continue in this fashion until someone name-drops the exact location of the party).


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 9, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Expeditions to the Crystal Fields happen less than once every three months, due to the danger.  However, it's typically a single group of people that specialize in the collection of the crystal.  The current crystal retrieval team is known as the Razor Hand, a mixed group of faen and giants that live in extreme prosperity in the noble's quarter.*




_Typical.  One of the largest deposits of valuables and it's controlled by none-other than our "noble caretakers".  *sigh*  In any case, it seems unlikely that I'd know what to do once I arrived in the Crystal Fields, anyway.  If the gems were so easy to tap, I doubt any would be left.  Hopefully brother will be finished with what he's doing in the next few days, so we can leave this wretched burg.  I do remain curious as to why things are so quiet with a festival approaching.  Perhaps this calls for some investigation. _
Matzerath begins to ask around regarding the upcoming festival, with close attention paid to any opportunity he might have for robbery on that day, as well as to reasons for the sequestered feeling of the town.  In doing so, he disguises himself as the dignitary of a human duke living east of the Elder Mountains, sent to commission artists for work in his castle.  
[OOC: Relevant skills... Bluff+8 Diplomacy+6 Disguise+9 GatherInfo +2]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 10, 2003)

double post - please disregard


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 10, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Urgo, you've found a couple of willing people to talk to you about the storm.  Both are unafraid, or at least unaffected by your being a mojh, and talk fairly freely.  One is Pailoelan Frosttongue, a quickling faen you learn is a magister whom specializes in spells of ice and cold.  The other is a spryte named Soen Kingmoon, who claims to be a champion of magic.  Pailoelan (he insists you call him just Pai) seems to have most of the information about the storm rumors.*
> 
> "I've been having terrible dreams, dreams of a huge blizzard barreling down on the town and sealing it all up in snow and ice and wind.  Usually I love blizzards, and I'd sit outside in them for hours..."
> 
> ...




_This magical disturbance intrigues me. If it's source must be extremely powerful..._
"So, Soen how would you determine what is causing this, any ideas of the source? Where would you go?"

[occ: Has Urgo ever heard of anything like this sotrm? Knowledge (history) + 9, 
Knowledge (magic) + 14] 

Urgo tries to extract as much information for the faen as possible.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2003)

*Eryic, you take the time to rough out and show the correct technique for beginning a short sword.  Master Quill seems to be pleased, and finally he nods.*

"That'll do lad.  You'll do fine here.  Hax Packs is run by a giant, his name is Ku-Germo.  He's a good man, keeps his place is good order, and there's plenty of elbowroom.  He tends to get plenty of metalworkers, and keeps a large clean bathhouse."

*In the Weary Chisel, speaking to Sharn.*



> "Sharn," Eryic asks, "Is it possible these dreams... that they do not allude to a literal storm? Do the spirits have a reason to be angry? If not, then perhaps they are trying to warn us?"



  "I honestly don't know.  I came here to learn how to make my spells and witchery beautiful, not study the ways of the spirits.  For that you'd need a more mystical witch.  Try my teacher Quelsa, she'll know anything worth knowing.  I don't always follow what she says, but she knows more than me.  She's at the Wind Temple in the priest's quarter," he says wearily, drinking more of his ale.



> Lo-Duran furrowed his brow. "I have participated in the required minimum training, but my talents principally lie elsewhere. Though if you have need of me, I will serve to the best of my ability." Lo-Duran paused. "Do you foresee such trouble ahead, Se-Garam?"



  "Last year I would have said know, but there's been a great deal more trouble recently and I worry it could come to a head during the festival.  There's been more fights, more thefts, more assaults, everything.  I've had my officers running ragged, and an extra trained pair of eyes during the festival would be more than welcome.  I know you're on vacation, so I'll only ask that you come to me the day before the festival to review the places you'll be at, and for the festival itself," the Steward says, running her hand over her tightly-braided hair in a gesture of nervousness.

*Agracahn, after a few more minutes of posturing, finally the human woman remembers where Barlereen's dwelling is.*

"Down Dancer's Lane, turn right on Quarter Street, second house on the left.  Lovely place with the painted walls and exotic gardens all draped with silks.  And her _servants_," she exclaims, "Beautiful, all of them, a feast for the eyes."

*Agracahn, you would know that Barlereen is a noted exotic dancer and choreographer, well known for her sensual performances.  The real thing of note to you is that Barlereen is a litorian woman.*

*Matzerath, in your asking you get some odd glances.  While you're impeccably dressed for a noble, no amount of clothing, jewelry or makeup will conceal your race.  However, your bearing and manner seem to convince most that you do indeed work for a noble.  In opportunities for robbery, you can see many.  There will be public performances all over the city of musical, magical, and dance shows, as well as open-air galleries and shops, in addition to all of the city's galleries being open at once.  There will be huge crowds, all focused on the art in front of them instead of their pocketbooks.*

*As for the subdued nature of the city, you discover there's been more than the usual amount of crime in the city lately.  Also, many of the more famous artists have not been seen in public for weeks, which has set a current of unease through the populations of artists.  In addition, the rumors of some terrible impending storm have a portion of the city's magicians thoroughly spooked.*

*Urgo, you've heard historically on a strange magical storm once before.  In the time of the dramojh wars, one of their fortresses was not brought down by the giant forces.  It was brought down by a terrible storm of wind and fire, which was recorded faithfully by the besieging giant army in terrifying detail.  The storm roared from the east and engulfed the fortress, burning it to ash.  No one inside escaped, including the captives.  No one knew where it had come from or why.*

*Magically, it might be possible to cause a wide-scale storm-like disturbance, but it would be a spell of frightening power.  Whoever had the ability to wield it would not be a person to cross.*



> "So, Soen how would you determine what is causing this, any ideas of the source? Where would you go?"



  "Quite honestly, I think it's coming from the mountains.  I want to go to the Elder Mountains and search for whoever or whatever is causing this.  I don't know why... but I think that's the place.  I can't give you any better explanation than a gut feeling," Soen says, his wings trembling slightly.

"I have more than a gut feeling.  Wind rushes down fastest from the mountains.  It's logical, and I've seen mountains in my dreams once or twice.  It's better than sitting here waiting for a storm to break over our heads," Pai chimes in.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 12, 2003)

*Matzerath, mojh akashic2 unf1*



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *As for the subdued nature of the city, you discover there's been more than the usual amount of crime in the city lately.  Also, many of the more famous artists have not been seen in public for weeks, which has set a current of unease through the populations of artists.  In addition, the rumors of some terrible impending storm have a portion of the city's magicians thoroughly spooked.*



Matzerath smiles wryly at the thought of the upcoming festival.  Experience has taught him that if everyone is expecting something strange to happen, something strange probably will happen... and the uneasiness among the city's spellcasters lends more creedence to that notion.  While Matzerath has picked up on many opportunities for petty theft at the festival, that's not really his style.  But if something big is going to happen, he wants to be there nonetheless.  
_Perhaps brother, with his runecasting abilities, has gained more insight into this decidedly magical disturbance._
Matzerath makes his way to the Alabaster Fang.  If he sees his brother there, he suggests they meet in private.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Dec 12, 2003)

_How can anyone refuse to see people he usually likes? Naima Neverlashs behaviour is a most fascinating mystery! I have to know more!_
Driven by an inquisitiveness, which is high even for a faen, Arkas decided to go and meet the Steward, which should not be too hard given his obvious favor for his kin. Maybe here he can learn more?
„Ooohh, good doggie! Now be patient, you need a thorough brushing, we are going to see the steward today! And you don’t want to look unkempt, do you? Yeees, that’s a good boy...“


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 12, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Urgo, you've heard historically on a strange magical storm once before.  In the time of the dramojh wars, one of their fortresses was not brought down by the giant forces.  It was brought down by a terrible storm of wind and fire, which was recorded faithfully by the besieging giant army in terrifying detail.  The storm roared from the east and engulfed the fortress, burning it to ash.  No one inside escaped, including the captives.  No one knew where it had come from or why.*
> 
> *Magically, it might be possible to cause a wide-scale storm-like disturbance, but it would be a spell of frightening power.  Whoever had the ability to wield it would not be a person to cross.*
> 
> ...




Urgo Listens attentively to the Faen. Since the Faen were forthright, Urgo tells them about his recollection of the similar storm during the Dramojh war.
"Indeed, staying inthe city may not be a very good idea...How long are the two of you staying in this inn?" 
Urgo continues to chat with the faen, about different theories on the source of ther disturbance.

When Matzerath walks in the Inn, he introduces him to the faen, and briefs him on their discussion.


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 13, 2003)

Agracahn dwells at the table for a few more moments before politely making excuses to leave.  As evening falls, he will change into his blue and silver courtier outfit and make his way to Barlereen's to see if he can charm his way into admission.  He cannot pass by this opportunity to make social contacts and to perhaps introduce himself to a beautiful dancer.

_A dapper smile from me and she will dance into my arms ..._


----------



## Tychus (Dec 13, 2003)

> Last year I would have said know, but there's been a great deal more trouble recently and I worry it could come to a head during the festival. There's been more fights, more thefts, more assaults, everything. I've had my officers running ragged, and an extra trained pair of eyes during the festival would be more than welcome. I know you're on vacation, so I'll only ask that you come to me the day before the festival to review the places you'll be at, and for the festival itself," the Steward says, running her hand over her tightly-braided hair in a gesture of nervousness.




Lo-Duran nodded slowly.  "I shall return then, Se-Garam."  After making the necessary pleasantries, he excused himself from the hall and found his way back to the street.

[Lo-Duran is alert for any non-verbal clues that might give him more information about what the Steward is so concerned with: Sense Motive +10]

Lo-Duran collected his horse and and wandered across town.  He was in no hurry, keeping his eyes and ears open for signs of the trouble Ui-Narath seemed to fear.

[Spot +7, Gather Information +6, Sense Motive +10, etc.]

Eventually, he arrived at his destination; the Water's Eye.  Securing his mount outside, he entered the glassblowing shop.  "Hello, is anyone here?" he called.  "I am looking for Mr. Goesen Flamecircle."

[Lo-Duran will utilize his diplomatic skills to win over whoever he might speak with, and try to arrange a private meeting with the faen: Diplomacy +12]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2003)

*Arkas, you brush your riding dog, get yourself suitable and head to the Steward's Hall.  Expressing your desire to see the Steward, the giant clerk looks a bit exasperated for an instant, but then nods and asks for your name.*

"It will be just a moment Arkas," he says, waving for you to take a seat.  After a few minutes a clean-shaven giant man walks out of the Steward's office and the clerk goes in.  A moment later he walks out and waves you in.

*Steward Ui-Narath is tall even for a giant, thought right now she looks a bit bowed under the weight of her office.  She looks a bit frazzled, to be sure.  When she sees you she give a small smile.*

"Greetings Arkas.  I must apologize as I cannot linger too long here, I must be off to do some training with my officers soon, but please, what brings you here?"



			
				Urgo said:
			
		

> "Indeed, staying in the city may not be a very good idea...How long are the two of you staying in this inn?"
> 
> *Urgo continues to chat with the faen, about different theories on the source of the disturbance.*



  "Another two days.  We're having some things made, so as soon as they're done we're going," Soen says, brushing some crumbs off of his sleeve.  

"There's more than one thing it could be, now that you mention it Urgo.  A special spell of some sort... that's more than a little disconcerting.  Any single person that could do such a thing would be hard to deal with... though wait!  Perhaps it _isn't_ a single person, perhaps it's _many!_  Though then we have to ask the question of why.  Has the city offended someone or many someones to rile their ire so?"



> When Matzerath walks in the Inn, he introduces him to the faen, and briefs him on their discussion.




*Matzerath, you walk into the Fang to find your brother in conversation with a spryte in a faen, both speculating passionately about the storm.  The spyte is introduced as Soen and the faen as Pai.*

*Agracahn, as you draw close to Barlareen's home, you can see it is lit with red and golden magical lights in delicately-wrought cages.  Inside you see the courtyard is a sumptuous garden with heavy greenery, flowers, and a small waterfall.  The place is scattered with large pillows, on which lounge many tastefully dressed humans, giants, and faen.  A human man, apparently acting as the guardian of the gate, looks you over once, gives a knowing smirk, and waves you inside without a comment.  You're the only litorian here, and you cut quite a fine figure.*

*The far end of the garden is clear of both pillows and plants and is backed by silk tapestries.  Currently a remarkably flexible human woman in a red singlet is doing a slow dance that puts her body in remarkably complex positions, to the tune of a mandolin.*

*Lo-Duran, you don't get any specific impressions about what she's concerned about.  She's just stressed.*

*On the street you notice that they seem a bit more empty than they should.  There's not as many street buskers, juggles, or entertainers as you suspect their should be.  Once or twice you pass a shop with boarded up windows, obviously to patch a break in the glass.*

*At the Glass Eye your inquiry is greeted by a quickling faen woman who leaps up from behind the counter.  After speaking with her about arranging a meeting with Goesen, she cocks her head to the side.*

"Goesen doesn't usually come in until about late afternoon, and he works late into the evening.  Come back sometime then and I'm sure he's see you, he's very accommodating," she says fairly cheerfully.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 15, 2003)

*Matzerath, mojh, akashic 2 unfettered 1*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Matzerath, you walk into the Fang to find your brother in conversation with a spryte in a faen, both speculating passionately about the storm.  The spyte is introduced as Soen and the faen as Pai.*



Matzerath nods at the faen with a sly grin.  Turning to Urgo, he says, "Greetings brother, I trust you've heard something about the... unpleasantness expected on the day of the festival?  I was hoping we could discuss it further."


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Dec 15, 2003)

„Wooow, you are _tall_! Oh, i forget my manners...“
Arkas blushes a bit, before bowing towards Ui-Narath. Regarding the obviously fatigued Steward, Arkas tries to get directly to the point.
„I come from the Harrow and arrived here some days ago. Very interesting city you watch over! While looking around i noticed some people look a bit disturbed, so i tried to find out things people thought unusual. This is why i came to hear that Naima Neverlash behaves so strange in the last couple of days. Now i thought that you might know why? Or, if you don’t and are interested in this i can try to find more, if you want?“


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Dec 15, 2003)

*Eryic Darumen human wind witch 3*



> "That'll do lad. You'll do fine here. Hax Packs is run by a giant, his name is Ku-Germo. He's a good man, keeps his place is good order, and there's plenty of elbowroom. He tends to get plenty of metalworkers, and keeps a large clean bathhouse."




Eryic can barely contain his disdain at the mention of a giant.  "Mmm..." he replies quietly, "I think I'll try the Featherwing.  Thank you, Master Quill."  _Better a Faen than a Giant,"_ he thinks to himself.

After his demonstration, he heads back to the Black Lady, picks up the meager possessions he owns, and transfers them to the Featherwing.  Upon entering he waits patiently for service.  Once he gets it, he says:

"Greetings.  I've taken on a recent apprenticeship with Master Quill and he recommended the boarding house to me," he says, offering his most winning smile.



> "I honestly don't know. I came here to learn how to make my spells and witchery beautiful, not study the ways of the spirits. For that you'd need a more mystical witch. Try my teacher Quelsa, she'll know anything worth knowing. I don't always follow what she says, but she knows more than me. She's at the Wind Temple in the priest's quarter," he says wearily, drinking more of his ale.




"Thank you Sharn," he replies, seriously.  Stepping out of Sharn's earshot and pulling the bartender aside, he hands the man a few coins.

"Take these and make sure he doesn't drown in his ale."  With another quick thanks to Sharn, he wisks out of the tavern, heading quickly to the temple district.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 15, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> Matzerath nods at the faen with a sly grin.  Turning to Urgo, he says, "Greetings brother, I trust you've heard something about the... unpleasantness expected on the day of the festival?  I was hoping we could discuss it further."




"Soen, Pai, will you please excuse us" Nodding at his brother, Urgo goes towards an isolated table in the in. He discusses what he has been talking about with the faen.

"I recall only one other such magical disturbance. It was powerful enough to destroy Dramojh. The faen believe it is coming from the mountains, and want to explore the area. If an artifact were to be causing this, its weilder cvould accomplish a great many things..."


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 16, 2003)

Agracahn strolls with confident grace to an empty pillow by the waterfall and reclines.  Gently dabbing at his whiskers for a moment with a silk hankerchief, he asks a passing server to bring him a glass of spiced wine.  He observes the human contortionist for a few moments but finds his attention wandering.

_Humans are like newborn kittens.  Pink, charming perhaps, but hardly sensual._

He gazes about the garden, searching the half-shadowed faces that glow in the soft lantern light to see if he knows or recognizes anyone.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 19, 2003)

*Matzerath mojh akashic 2 unf 1*



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "I recall only one other such magical disturbance. It was powerful enough to destroy Dramojh. The faen believe it is coming from the mountains, and want to explore the area. If an artifact were to be causing this, its weilder cvould accomplish a great many things..."




"Yes brother, great things indeed."  Matzerath pauses for a moment.  "But I doubt even the two of us together would be much good wandering around the mountains looking for the cause without any direction.  I am interested in what exactly this magical storm might bring, but we're going to have to uncover some more information."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 19, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> "Yes brother, great things indeed."  Matzerath pauses for a moment.  "But I doubt even the two of us together would be much good wandering around the mountains looking for the cause without any direction.  I am interested in what exactly this magical storm might bring, but we're going to have to uncover some more information."




"Indeed... but I am not sure if it is wize to remain in the city...what if the purpose of the storm is to destroy Navael? Of course, this is pure speculation.. the outcome of which cannot be taken lightly, however.
<1 second pause>
I agree with you brother, about getting more information, but we must be ready to leave before there is a mass exodus out of the city...
<1 second pause>
I have not been successful in finding any significant amount of information on the storm, aside from what I have already told you."


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Matzerath, mojh akashic 2 unf 1*



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "Indeed... but I am not sure if it is wize to remain in the city...what if the purpose of the storm is to destroy Navael? Of course, this is pure speculation.. the outcome of which cannot be taken lightly, however.
> <1 second pause>
> I agree with you brother, about getting more information, but we must be ready to leave before there is a mass exodus out of the city...
> <1 second pause>
> I have not been successful in finding any significant amount of information on the storm, aside from what I have already told you."




"Bah.  I haven't gained much significant information either.  Perhaps tonight we'll have more of an opportunity to figure out what's going on."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 26, 2003)

*Arkas, the Steward seems to be pleased by your arrival, though she still looks a bit harried.  She listens to your request and nods a bit absently.*

"I'm afraid I don't know about Naima, feykin, as I've been rather busy in attending a dozen other things.  But if you would go check up on her, I'd be in your debt.  Far from me to disregard any member of this community," the giant says.  She'll also give you directions to Naima's home, if you want them.

*Eryic, the Featherwing is run by a quickling faen called Weara Youthsong, and upon hearing your request, nods quickly.*

"Ah yes Master Quill, good man good man, a room you're wanting yes? good, five Queens a week and supper each night besides, can't beat that and my cook is good yes," she says brightly, her words spilling into one another as she speaks at a breakneck pace.

*At the Weary Chisel the barkeep will nod and take your coins.*

"I'm glad someone's taken an intrest in his welfair, it's usually not good for me to deny the inn custom," he murmurs in half-apology.

*In the temple district the Wind Temple isn't too hard to find.  Made of finely-carved woods, along with many live trees, windchimes and suncatches adorn nearly every surface, allowing even the smallest of breezes an additional voice.  Asking for Quelsa, you're directed to a small secluded grove of birch.  Here is kneeling a woman with long white hair, dressed in a flowing white gown.  Her back is to you, and she sing softly into the wind.*

*Agracahn, you recognize no one right off the bat, though after a half hour (and two performances later) you see some of the dandies from The Singing Frog come in.  Finally, an hour after you arrive, a lighting of red lamps signals the beginning of Barlareen's performance.  Gliding onto the stage is a lithe and strong-looking litorian woman, her golden fur brushed to a burnished finish, with fine lines shaved in it, imitating the current fashions.  Scarves of red silk that slide sinuously through her hands and across her body, preserving "modesty" by the thinest of margins, and sometimes not at all.  The music that swells around her is laden with throbbing drumbeats.*  

*A wind begins to blow from the east, swirling the insense-laden air around her, but quickly turnng from a playful breeze to threatening windstorm.  Someone shrieks as an oil lamp is overturned, catching the silk scarves on fire.  In this confusing infurno, you suddenly notice Barlareen.  The music has stopped, and the dancer is staring at the flames in her garden, a longing yet conflicted expression on her face.  As the wind shrieks again, whipping the flames into a frenzy, Barlareen gives a low moan and throws herself toward the fire.*

[OOC:  This windstorm is happening at night, and only in the dancer's district on the northern end of town, which is near the temple district.  Agracahn is on a slightly later time stream than anyone else, so unless anyone else is in the dancer's or temple district in the evening, they wouldn't know about this fire right away.]


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 29, 2003)

*Agracahn, Male Litorian, Unfettered 3*

From his sitting position, Agracahn flings himself forward in a roll, beginning to run the moment his feet find the ground.  

His intent is to grab Barlareen and carry her away from the fire.  If necessary, he will use his whip to trip her or pull her back from the flames.  If he is too late to keep her from the fire, he will flee by the quickest route.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Dec 30, 2003)

*Eryic Darumen male human Wind Witch 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *In the temple district the Wind Temple isn't too hard to find.  Made of finely-carved woods, along with many live trees, windchimes and suncatches adorn nearly every surface, allowing even the smallest of breezes an additional voice.  Asking for Quelsa, you're directed to a small secluded grove of birch.  Here is kneeling a woman with long white hair, dressed in a flowing white gown.  Her back is to you, and she sing softly into the wind.*




Eryic watches her quietly, respecting her silence and reverence.  After a few moments, he begins to catch on to her tune.  Ever so softly at first, his voice escapes his lips.  The sound of his song eventually rises, matching hers in melody and reverence.  Slowly, barely realizing what he is doing, he kneels down beside her, lost in listening to the voices of the spirits.

*  *  *

After this interlude, no matter how long it takes, he turns to her and introduces himself.  "Greetings," he says quietly, "Forgive my intrusion.  I was simply caught up in your reverence.  My name is Eryic.  If you are High Priestess Quelsa, I was wondering if perhaps you would hear me out.  I have been having strange dreams lately..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 6, 2004)

*Agracahn, you're a bit too far away to throw your body in front of the dancer's, but you use your whip to good effect, catching her ankle and tripping her.  With her prone, you're able to grab her and get her away from the flames before she can do something terrible.*

*The courtyard is a shambles, with bits of fire and people running everywhere.  Someone had the presense of mind to grab a bucket and is beginning to fight the fires.  Barlareen moan slightly as you get her away from the flames, keening in the litorian tongue.*
_litorian_ "



Spoiler



Flame's favor, no more, no more, flame's favor deserts me, earth will not embrace me, the wind seeks to kill me, water cannot quench the heat of my mind,


" _litorian_

*Eyris, Quelsa doesn't seem to mind your joining in her song, and after a few minutes, as her song ends she turns to you and listens to your words.*

"Dreams?  Yes indeed, all of us windborn have been having dreams of the storms.  I seek the wisdom of the spirits...  and they speak of old anger and new hate in the east.  It seems the winds of fate have moved you here to be the first to hear my words.  Fortuitous this is.  What say you?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 6, 2004)

double post


----------



## FaenFriend (Jan 8, 2004)

*Agracahn, Male Litorian, Unfettered 3*

Agracahn carries Barlareen to a safe distance before gently resting her on a nearby bench.  

In litorian, he asks, "



Spoiler



My lady?  Are you well?


"  

Turning to someone running by with a bucket he shouts, "Some water here, quick!"

He will offer the water to Barlareen if she is awake and willing to drink.  Otherwise, he will dip his hankerchief in it and use it to soothe her brow.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Jan 13, 2004)

*Eryic Darumen Human Wind Witch 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Eyric, Quelsa doesn't seem to mind your joining in her song, and after a few minutes, as her song ends she turns to you and listens to your words.*
> 
> "Dreams?  Yes indeed, all of us windborn have been having dreams of the storms.  I seek the wisdom of the spirits...  and they speak of old anger and new hate in the east.  It seems the winds of fate have moved you here to be the first to hear my words.  Fortuitous this is.  What say you?"




He gives a slight bow of his head.  "I would gladly hear your words, my lady," he replies, "These dreams trouble me greatly."

He sits cross-legged before her, awaiting her word.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 15, 2004)

*Agracahn, Barlareen drinks gratefully of the water as others battle the fires in the courtyard.  Luckily they did not spread too far, and it seems the others have them well in hand.  After a moment Barlareen seems to have recovered enough to speak.*

In litorian, "



Spoiler



I am not well, clansman.  Often the fire has haunted my dreams of late, fire and wind, seducing me to join it...  When I saw the flames I could not resist them, even though I knew it would hurt me.  I do not know what's happening to me!


" she wails, starting a keening cry and clinging to you.

*Eryic, Quelsa wastes no time in pleasentries.*

"The winds of east are blowing no good, they mean to bring harm to us.  There is anger there, in the eastern mountains where the winds start.  You must go there and take five companions.  Six is the number of winds, the number of anger.  Magic and blade, young and old, human and not, you must bring balance in your quest, for this wind and anger seeks to throw us off-balance."


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Jan 15, 2004)

"Well, then i won't waste more of your seemingly precious time - i will look for Naima instantly. Is there anything else i can do for you?"

If there is, Arkas will hear the stewards issue out and affirm he has understood with but a nod.

After leaving, Arkas immediately goes towards the Alabaster Fang to meditate for some time. The way he moves with determination he almost seems changed, since before he had a task time was not the matter.
But now there is somethhing to do, some mystery to solve. _But to improve my chances to solve this mystery I must change the focus of my magics_ Arkas thinks to himself while speeding towards his place.

*As soon as Arkas reaches his room at the Inn he will start to meditate upon his selection of spells, focusing on everything that might help him gaining Information, setting his selection to: Canny Effort, Contact, Detect Creature, Door Warning, Read Magic, Sense Thoughts and Detect Secret Doors, Precise Vision, Object Loresight, Open Lock. [I am unsure if the count of spells is correct, i don't have my books here at work, sorry]*

After this is done Arkas will leave the Inn and follow the Giant's directions towards Naima to begin with his task.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 15, 2004)

*Naima lives in a small, but richly appointed house in the sculptor’s quarter.  The gate to the courtyard is closed and the whole house has an air of disuse about it.  The gate seems to be closed and locked, and your knockings and callings don't bring anyone else out.  Looking about to make sure you're not seen by any passerby, you use magic to open the lock.*

*Inside the garden is somewhat overrun, some of the plants dead, weeds growing in the flowerbed, and the fishpond fouled with dead leaves.  Heading to the door, you realize that it's open.  Calling out for Naima as you poke your head inside all you hear is a faint moaning.*

*Tracing it to a large room at the back of the house you push open the door to a rather horrific sight.  A wind is blowing in through the eastern-facing windows, blowing over a ten-foot high sculpture of some fanged and clawed humanoid, its clawed hands seemingly closed around some small silk sack.  As you watch the sack thrashes and a small foot appears out of a rip.  Startled, you realize that the statue is holding a spryte cocoon, and slowly, inexorably crushing it before the occupant can get out.*


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Jan 19, 2004)

_That’ll teach me to leave home without having prepared any offensive magic!_ Arkas disapproves with his selection of magics, which he thought so wise just some minutes ago.
_But i have to do something here right now! Fighting that thing – no. Maybe i can..._

*Arkas immediately rushes towards the cocoon with the intent to help the spryte enlarge that rip wide enough so it can escape. To do this he uses something sharp to cut the cocoon open – if this seems too slow to save the spryte, Arkas will use a vial of acid to open the cocoon fast enough.*


----------



## FaenFriend (Jan 20, 2004)

Agracahns gently lifts Barlareen again, speaking in Litorian:
"



Spoiler



My lady, you seem unwell. Where can I take you so that you can rest and calm your mind?  The fire and excitement here are too much for anyone's nerves


."

He wipes a bit of soot from her brow with a dainty gesture.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 22, 2004)

*Arkas, you dash up a ladder, grabbing a shard of crystal to enlarge the rip on the cocoon, then you help yank the spryte out.  She has the dazed look you've seen before on the face of the newly-made sprytes.  She's remarkably pretty, with golden hair and diaphanous clothes in a pale pink.*

*As you pulled her out the wind abruptly stopped and the statue stopped moving. The spryte looks around for a moment, then looks at you finally.*

"What have you done?" she whispers, her dark eyes not quite focused.

*Agracahn, Barlareen nods at you and lets you guide her into her home.  She subtlely guides you to her room, where she sits abruptly on her bed, the strength seeming to go out of her.*

"



Spoiler



I'm so frightened... but less so now that I know someone is willing to protect me.  Please, what is you name clansman?


" she says in litorian, patting the bed next to her.  When you sit down she curls around you, a gesture like litorian mothers do to their cubs.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Jan 22, 2004)

"This Statue was moving, slowly crushing your cocoon - so i helped you get out" Arkas responds quietly. "My name is Arkas..." *Arkas bows slightly and looks at the spryte expectantly*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 23, 2004)

*Matzerath, while you and Urgo are talking, Soen and Pai seem to be in some kind of heated discussion.  Finally Soen gives a sigh and shrug, and flies over to the both of you.*

"Excuse me, Pai and I had a question for you.  You seem to know something about this disturbance and Pai says you're know what you're doing.  So, we had a proposition.  Do you want to go with us to the Elder Mountains and figure out what's going on?  We can't promise any treasure... but the hunting is plentiful.  If you're interested, we still have to wait for our things to be finished, so we could leave in a day if we have to.  Pai wants to talk to a wind witch of his aquaintence too, to see what she might know about it.  Are you up for it?" Soen says rapidly, watching you both carefully for your reaction.

*Arkas, the spryte woman looks at you for a moment as if she didn't hear you, then shakes her head.*

"I'm Naima Neverlash, and thank you for helping me.  I haven't really been feeling well... ever since I started work on that statue there its been like it just took over my life.  I felt I needed a change, so I spun my cocoon... figuring to make the biggest change I could.  But..." she suddenly turns and looks at the statue, "It was _not_ in that position when I went into my cocoon!"


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Jan 24, 2004)

*Eryic Darumen, male human Wind Witch 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "The winds of east are blowing no good, they mean to bring harm to us.  There is anger there, in the eastern mountains where the winds start.  You must go there and take five companions.  Six is the number of winds, the number of anger.  Magic and blade, young and old, human and not, you must bring balance in your quest, for this wind and anger seeks to throw us off-balance."




He sighs.  "Thank you, m'lady."  Too impatient to try and solve riddles, he chokes back another sigh, kneeling and facing the birch trees in the grove, he closes his eyes, hoping (but not asking) Quelsa will be more explicit.  He is well aware that a Wind Lady's words can be as ephemeral as an autumn breeze, if she so wishes it.


----------



## mpickett81 (Jan 25, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Matzerath, while you and Urgo are talking, Soen and Pai seem to be in some kind of heated discussion.  Finally Soen gives a sigh and shrug, and flies over to the both of you.*
> 
> "Excuse me, Pai and I had a question for you.  You seem to know something about this disturbance and Pai says you're know what you're doing.  So, we had a proposition.  Do you want to go with us to the Elder Mountains and figure out what's going on?  We can't promise any treasure... but the hunting is plentiful.  If you're interested, we still have to wait for our things to be finished, so we could leave in a day if we have to.  Pai wants to talk to a wind witch of his aquaintence too, to see what she might know about it.  Are you up for it?" Soen says rapidly, watching you both carefully for your reaction.




Matzerath smiles ear to ear.  He's been dying for a chance to get out this town.  _These faen could provide us with the back-up we need and I certainly don't want to be around here when this seemingly magical storm arrives.  _  "Yessss Master Soen, I for one would be honored to acompany you.  Your thoughts, brother?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 26, 2004)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> Matzerath smiles ear to ear.  He's been dying for a chance to get out this town.  _These faen could provide us with the back-up we need and I certainly don't want to be around here when this seemingly magical storm arrives.  _  "Yessss Master Soen, I for one would be honored to acompany you.  Your thoughts, brother?"




Indeed, I agree. I am weary of this storm and do not want to remain in the city. And besides, my mules need the exercise.

So Soen, do you think your wind witch friend has some useful information? I would be curious to talk to him too. Maybe the knowledge I have can be useful?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2004)

"Well," Soen says, "It's actually a _her_.  And I bet she would like to know what you know.  Come on, we can go today, right now.  No time like the present!"  

*With that the industrious spryte and the inquisitive faen chivvy the two mojh over to the temple quarter, to the Wind temple.  They scarcely have time to appreciate the open and airy architecture when they arrive behind a screening a birth trees to see a long-haired human woman talking to a thin human man with long, dirty blonde hair wearing rumple gray robes.*

*Eryic, around the corner of Quelsa's private area come a curious party.  Two mojh, one wearing a great deal of jewelry and a stylish outfit and the other far more plain, one spryte wearing leather armor and bearing a dagger, and one quickling faen carrying a staff made of ice.*

*Quelsa smiles at them and then turns to you, triumph in her eyes.*

"Some of your group arrives unbidden.  Find the others, one that has danced with fire, and another who has seen crystal move.  Lion and the kin to the ice-staff, you will know them and they will help calm the winds, for they know their fury.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Jan 26, 2004)

*Arkas bos deeply to Naima Neverlash* "So you are the Artist i was looking for. Pleased to meet you. And about you spinning your cocoon not in the position it is now - well, as i said, the statue was moving. Certainly this is no normal behaviour for such an item. I shall see if i can find out more about that statue right now. If not, we should try to find someone who knows more about magic than I do. By the way, we also should send message to the local steward that you are well."

*Using sense thoughts, precise vision, object loresight and the knowledge of magic in general, Arkas will try to find out if the statue is "alive", sentient or magical and search if there are any tracks or other notable things around.*


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Jan 26, 2004)

*Eryic Darumen, male human wind witch 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Eryic, around the corner of Quelsa's private area come a curious party.  Two mojh, one wearing a great deal of jewelry and a stylish outfit and the other far more plain, one spryte wearing leather armor and bearing a dagger, and one quickling faen carrying a staff made of ice.*
> 
> *Quelsa smiles at them and then turns to you, triumph in her eyes.*
> 
> "Some of your group arrives unbidden.  Find the others, one that has danced with fire, and another who has seen crystal move.  Lion and the kin to the ice-staff, you will know them and they will help calm the winds, for they know their fury.




Eryic stands, startled by the sight of the visitors.  His eyes widen at the sight of the two reptilian creatures.  His hands ball into tight fists, and it is all he can do to keep from summoning his Witchery.  "Mojh," he seethes, the one word hissing from his lips as if a hole were made in a boiling kettle.

Whirling, he turns to Quelsa.  For a moment, he is caught up only in his anger, but watching the priestess smile, the blind rage drains away from him, leaving only the smoldering embers.  Slowly he recalls her words:



			
				isida kep'tukari said:
			
		

> "Some of your group arrives unbidden. Find the others, one that has danced with fire, and another who has seen crystal move. Lion and the kin to the ice-staff, you will know them and they will help calm the winds, for they know their fury.




Unclenching his fists, he turns back to the unsightly party, quelling his anger, but unable to hide his displeasure so easily...


----------



## mpickett81 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Matzerath mojh akashic 2 unf 1*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Some of your group arrives unbidden.  Find the others, one that has danced with fire, and another who has seen crystal move.  Lion and the kin to the ice-staff, you will know them and they will help calm the winds, for they know their fury.




Matzerath listens to the cryptic words of the woman.  "If you're suggesting we examine the source of this magical storm, witch, I'm more than ready.  I hope you have the information we seek."  Fixing his gaze to Eyric, Matzerath picks up on his obvious disgust. _Feeble-minded non-mojh... unwilling to accept what he does not understand._  Turning back to Quelsa, "Your servant, however, appears too foolish to understand the wealth of abilities my kind can offer."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 1, 2004)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> Matzerath listens to the cryptic words of the woman.  "If you're suggesting we examine the source of this magical storm, witch, I'm more than ready.  I hope you have the information we seek."  Fixing his gaze to Eyric, Matzerath picks up on his obvious disgust. _Feeble-minded non-mojh... unwilling to accept what he does not understand._  Turning back to Quelsa, "Your servant, however, appears too foolish to understand the wealth of abilities my kind can offer."




With a smile, Urgo says:

"Oh, I do aplologize for my brother. I think the stress of the storm has gotten to all of us."

Looking at Eryic, "kind sir, I gather you have not met too many Mojh in the past. Don't worry, my kind is just like humanity, some good some bad. I assure you, you have nothing to fear from us. We are simply looking for information on the storm, and we are accompanying our newly found Faen friends, Pai and Soen. Please allow me to introduce myself. My name is Urgo'Nangoroth, but my friends call me Urgo. This si my brother Matzerath."

Looking at Quelsa, "my lady, what do you know about the storm that is coming? I am eager to know more about this threat."

[OCC: Diplomacy +7]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2004)

*Arkas, you determine the statue is non-magical, only about a month old, and that Naima is currently a nervous wreck.  You also recall that statues shouldn't move without extensive magic being used, so this phenomena is highly irregular.  It's possible, however, that someone used some kind of animation spell on the statue.  When you ask Naima about the statue, she tells you the following.*

"I was just so blocked... I couldn't think of anything for the festival, and I was just so listless.  Then I had this dream one night, wind coming out of the mountains and the statue flying before it...  When I woke up I put in a big order for crystal and I've virtually been working non-stop.  I dreamed about it every time I closed my eyes... and sometimes when I was awake," she shudders.  "I want to go to a priest, she might be able to help... her name is Quelsa, she's a wind priestess.  Please, can you help me?"

*Her voice is plaintive and she seems on the verge of tears.  Looking about her home you can see where it is not a wreck it looks abandoned, as if she hasn't touched some corners in a month or more.*

*Agracahn, as Barlareen waits for the answer to her question, she stares off into space and makes a half mumbled comment.*

"I need to talk to Quelsa, she's a priest, she'd know what's going on.  Why I didn't go to her earlier, I don't know..." she says wearily.  

*Eryic, when Quelsa sees your stance and voice full of anger, she lays a gentle hand on your arm.*

"Calm wind-brother, hatred only serves to fuel this wind," she murmurs.

*Turning to Matzerath, Quelsa's voice turning chiding.*

"He is no servant of mine, he is a warrior and magician in his own right.  The winds of fate have brought you together, so be certain the winds of your words blow no ill, master mojh," she says sweetly.

*Turning to Urgo, she nods graciously at his apology for his brother's behavior.*

"For this storm, I can only say I believe someone is using the winds to ill, and perhaps has been doing it for some time.  They mean to use these winds of anger and pain, of sorrow and destruction to a terrible end.  The winds of fate have shown to me a group of many to go and calm their anger.  Go where the winds are strongest, and you will find their source.  They may blast at you in anger, but know for every howling gale it only shows you more clearly where it is from and the nature of it," Quelsa says, her eyes intense.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Turning to Urgo, she nods graciously at his apology for his brother's behavior.*
> 
> "For this storm, I can only say I believe someone is using the winds to ill, and perhaps has been doing it for some time.  They mean to use these winds of anger and pain, of sorrow and destruction to a terrible end.  The winds of fate have shown to me a group of many to go and calm their anger.  Go where the winds are strongest, and you will find their source.  They may blast at you in anger, but know for every howling gale it only shows you more clearly where it is from and the nature of it," Quelsa says, her eyes intense.




"Wind Mistress, is there a peak that is more vivid, in the visions the winds have brought you? There are a lot of mountains where the winds churn, how will we know were to go?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 9, 2004)

"I know of a site of witchery that few know of.  It lies in the Elder Mountains, and it may be that the winds come from there," Quelsa says, reaching into her sleeve and withdrawing a map that she spreads on the ground.  "I am not entirely certain.  But if the winds attack you, mark the direction they come from, they will lead you to their source."


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Feb 9, 2004)

*Arkas, male Loresong Mag2/Aks1*

*Arkas looks around, inspecting the messy areas then gazing back at Naima*
_She seems to have had a rough time, maybe it's better to take her to some other place for a while...the priestess will probably even be able to help her regain her mental stability_

"Naima, it will be a pleasure for me to accompany you to the priestess Quelsa - if you could lead the way, please?"
*Arkas makes an inviting gesture towards the Main door of the building*

While on the way Arkas will be on his guard, just in case some other strange thing happens.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Feb 9, 2004)

*Eryic Darumen human Wind Witch 3*



> *Eryic, when Quelsa sees your stance and voice full of anger, she lays a gentle hand on your arm.*
> 
> "Calm wind-brother, hatred only serves to fuel this wind," she murmurs.




His muscles tense for a moment at her hand, but quickly he relaxes at her soft touch and gentle words.  Still he is unable to take his eyes from the two Mojh standing before him.  "Do not patronize me, Matzerath," he says, to the first that spoke, "I am well aware of what you can... offer."  The venom in his voice has subsided somewhat, but their is still an edge to it, so fine perhaps even Eryic does not know of its presence.

His face brightens somewhat.  Stringy blonde hair hangs limply in front of his face, but it can barely hide the look of satisfaction.  "But if there is a Witchery Site," he continues, "Perhaps it is _you_ who needs _me._"

He turns to the Priestess.  "I will go with these people, my lady, if the winds say it must be so," he replies.  He bows gracefully, a stark image contrasting his bedraggled, weather-worn look.

"I will control myself."


----------



## mpickett81 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Matzerath, mojh akashic 2 unf 1*



			
				GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> His face brightens somewhat.  Stringy blonde hair hangs limply in front of his face, but it can barely hide the look of satisfaction.  "But if there is a Witchery Site," he continues, "Perhaps it is _you_ who needs _me._"
> He turns to the Priestess.  "I will go with these people, my lady, if the winds say it must be so," he replies.  He bows gracefully, a stark image contrasting his bedraggled, weather-worn look.
> "I will control myself."




Observing the map, Matzerath looks toward the priestess.  "I'm glad you're able to speak in a form more direct than riddles, Lady Witch.  Of course, I am willing to put any prejudices aside for this adventure.  This town has grown dull... and I've become sick of the oafs that rule this city watching my every move."

Turning to Eyric, Matzerath adopts a sly grin.  "I respect your force of character, my friend.  If you can offer me the same respect... we won't have anything to worry about."  As he speaks, Matzerath ever so slightly flexes his fingers so that the blades on his battle claw fan out.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2004)

*Arkas, Naima nods gratefully and begins to lead you through the streets.  She sticks close to your side and glances at everything fearfully, as if expecting enemies to attack at every moment.  Occasionally a breeze goes though the streets and she freezes in abject terror when that happens.*

*Eventually she takes you to the wind temple, and in there to a screening of lithe trees that seem to be screening off a small gathering.  One is an older woman with long hair and robes, another is a wind-blown man.  Two are mojh, one dressed very elegantly and the other in robes.  Also is another spryte, a man wearing light armor and carrying a dagger, and a robed faen with a staff.  They all turn to look at you.*

"Quelsa!" Naima cries and flies into the woman's arms.  Quelsa, you assume, cradles her like a child and speaks to her softly for several minutes.  Finally she nods and Naima flies up again.

"It is fortuitous, as it seems the wind is already collecting its champions on its own.  These here assembled seek the source of the angry wind that is plaguing this town.  You are also one of them," Quelsa says matter-of-factly to Arkas.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Feb 12, 2004)

*Arkas bows deeply towards Quelsa, then nods towards the others in greeting* 

"I am Arkas, magister and seeker of knowledge. It is a pleasure meeting you. The angry wind you are talking about - could that be something that triggers strange magic phenomena? I arrived at Naima's place just in time to save her from a moving statue, which would have crushed her otherwise. After that the statue became inert immediately and i couldn't detect any magic effect on it whatsoever. When will we depart to seek out this source you are talking about? Because i will have to change the sortiment of spells i chose lately before we leave..."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 13, 2004)

Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *Arkas bows deeply towards Quelsa, then nods towards the others in greeting*
> "I am Arkas, magister and seeker of knowledge. It is a pleasure meeting you. The angry wind you are talking about - could that be something that triggers strange magic phenomena? I arrived at Naima's place just in time to save her from a moving statue, which would have crushed her otherwise. After that the statue became inert immediately and i couldn't detect any magic effect on it whatsoever. When will we depart to seek out this source you are talking about? Because i will have to change the sortiment of spells i chose lately before we leave..."




"Hello Arkas, my name is Urgo'Nanogroth, but my friends call me Urgo. This is my brother Matzerath, and we have just met Eyric.

I think it would be wize to leave town after a night's rest, it would allow us to get supplies for the trip."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 16, 2004)

*Quelsa furrows her brow at the news of the moving statue, looking very concerned.*

"Tell me, was there any wind about when the statue was moving?"

*At Urgo's mention of waiting a day, Quelsa nods.*

"There is yet one more... and by tomorrow I should be able to find him.  Please, return to me on the morrow and I should have found your missing companion.*


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Feb 16, 2004)

Eryic eyes the faen for a moment, then nods a curt greeting.  Brushing a strand of disheveled hair from his face, he listens to the faen's account, hooking his thumbs in the loose cord serving as a belt for his robes.

He nods.  "If we must leave on the morrow, than that is what we'll do.  I thought perhaps I could settle for a few months, but with these dreams..." he trails off, serious concern in his voice.

"It appears I'll have to put my job at the smithy on hold for a bit..." he says, _Though perhaps I could put in a godo day's work tomorrow.  I wonder if the Master would appreciate me leaving so suddenly,_ he thinks to himself.

"What time will we make the journey tomorrow?"


----------



## mpickett81 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Matzerath, mojh akashic 2 unf 1*



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "Hello Arkas, my name is Urgo'Nanogroth, but my friends call me Urgo. This is my brother Matzerath, and we have just met Eyric.
> I think it would be wize to leave town after a night's rest, it would allow us to get supplies for the trip."




Matzerath nods politely at the faen, long having had a soft spot for the small creatures.  He turns to Urgo, "Yes, brother.  We should begin preparing immediately.  I am sure we will need gear to make our way through the Elder Mountains."


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Feb 17, 2004)

"Yes, Priestess, there was wind, while the statue moved, but both stopped after i freed Naima." Arkas answers the womans inquiry.

"Travelling sounds interesting, especially with such a composition of people - i am looking forward to traveling with you. Where will we meet tomorrow? Or will we meet this evening to get to know each other better?" Arkas asks, while looking at his soon-to-be-companions. "I hope my dog will be fast enough for the travel." _And i will have to buy enough food for him and me and..._ Arkas thoughts wander off, like always when he is excited.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2004)

*Quelsa looks concerned at Arakas' news.*

"Then it seems the wind grows stronger.  I will tend to Naima, gather what you need and please come here at dawn tomorrow.  I will find your final companion," she says, looking preoccupied.


----------



## mpickett81 (Feb 26, 2004)

*Matzerath, mojh aka2 unf1*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Quelsa looks concerned at Arakas' news.*
> 
> "Then it seems the wind grows stronger.  I will tend to Naima, gather what you need and please come here at dawn tomorrow.  I will find your final companion," she says, looking preoccupied.




Addressing Quelsa, "Perhaps you could direct us to a trader that might sell the mountain climbing provisions we need."  He pauses... "Brother Urgo has adopted the habit of taking his home with him in a mule-pulled cart.  Do you believe such a vehicle could survive the mountain voyage, Lady Witch"?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 28, 2004)

"I believe Tarnak's General Goods in the central market will be able to help you outfit, should you need anything.  I also think I mule cart should survive most of the journey, though I would not promise anything on the highest paths," Quelsa says, deep in thought.  With that she will dismiss you, with a recommendation to come back at dawn.

*You have the rest of the day in which to purchase supplies or anything else you need.  Naima will stay behind with Quelsa, as it's obvious she's in need of some counseling.  Tarnak can sell you provisions, rope, cold-weather gear, climbing supplies, compasses, and alchemical supplies for a reasonable price.*

*In the dawn, when you return, you find a sleepy-eyed litorian man, dressed in the highest of fashions, every hair impeccably in place.  He must not have gotten much sleep last night.*

"This is Agracahn.  He also had a bad experience with the wind.  It disturbed one of the dancers he was watching, and he brought her here.  He is the last of you, and now the group is complete.  The blessing of my own winds are with you, and I pledge that you will be able to stop the angry spirits.  I will aid you here as I can," Quelsa says with a small bow.

*The litorian looks over all of you, appraising your garb and dress, nodding in approval only to Matzerath, and giving everyone else a simple, slightly superior smile.*

"Here, I have a map of what roads I know to the mountains.  Please, I believe you must go in haste, for the winds of anger will not wait," Quelsa says.


----------



## mpickett81 (Feb 28, 2004)

*Matzerath, mojh aka2 unf1*

Matzerath purchases the following items at Tarnak's:
10 Pitons (1 gp)
10 rations (5 gp)
grappling hook (1 gp)
tent (10 gp)
bedroll (1 sp)
compass (? gp)
cold weather outfit (Matzerath will buy the most expensive one not exceeding 50 gp)

Getting back to Quelsa's, Matzerath is secretly eager to meet the final member of their journey.  _If I see a giant, that witch can count me out._ 
He's pleased, then, to see Agracahn.  Matzerath appreciates the freedom-loving Litorian.  He gives an uncharacteristically friendly nod to his fashionable new companion.
Upon being offered the map, Matzerath quickly snatches it up and studies it for a moment.  "Yesss, we should move out immediately."

[OOC: In other words, I'm ready to head out on the road without any further discussion in the town if everyone else is.]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 2, 2004)

Urgo spends the last day preparing his wagon for the treck, and trying to gain any new information about the storm. 

[OCC: He's ready to go too]


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Mar 3, 2004)

*Eryic, Human Wind Witch 3*

Eryic spends the night in meditation at the Wind Temple.  When the rest of the group arrives the next day, they find him waiting patiently with Quelsa, legs crossed, hair still mussed and unkempt, robes still ragged as ever.  When he stands, there is a look of quiet determination in his eyes.  He nods quietly to the group, his initial hostility and vitriolic mood seemingly quelled for the moment.  His face is a rock, but at least it is a peaceful rock.

[OOC:  Also good to go.  Though I wonder what Eryic's going to tell Master Quill when he's gone for days   ]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2004)

*Eryic, if you go to Master Quill and explain that you have to go, he does get upset, though he won't prevent you from leaving.*

"Tarnak's Teeth boy!  You're a good hand with a hammer, but next time don't commit yourself if you aren't going to stay," he says, his face a mask of disappointment and some anger.

*Urgo, in trying to find out about the storm, you hear several other rumors about some of the city's most prominant artists coming to some kind of grief.  What makes it interesting is that in all the cases there was some kind of wind that marked the beginning of their sorrow.*

*The group heads on out, Pai mounted on a sturdy little pony, and Soen perched behind.  Agracahn has a fine roan mare that complements the color of his fur.  You notice that his red and gold clothes match his dyed tack.*

*Following the road marked on the map, you make fairly good time.  Soen and Pai chatter amiably about magic with anyone who cares to listen, Pai speaking of different wind spirits he's met and Soen talking about interesting magical weapons he's seen in his travels.*

*You can see the peaks of the Elder Mountains in the distance when you pull off the road to camp for the night, their tops glittering faintly with ice.  Pai and Soen agree to take the first watch, leaving the rest of you to divide up the watches as you see fit.  The roads you've been taking have been fairly quiet, as you've gotten off the main road to take a more direct route to the mountains.  Right now you haven't seen anyone in a couple hours, and it's unlikely that you'll be bothered tonight.*

*As you build up the fire to make supper, the faint eastern breeze starts to whip up, throwing dust and sand in your eyes.  When they clear, the breeze has whipped up the fire into a small inferno.  More alarming is the fact that the fire now has eyes of blue flame and reaches out fiery hands to graps at Agracahn.  The litorian shouts and oath and tries to dodge out of the way.*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 4, 2004)

Urgo reaches into his padded sach and readies his alchemist's frost.
[OCC: Will alchemist's frost extinguish a fire? Alchemy +10]

While doing this, Urgo shouts: "Fire spirit, what have we done to anger you?"


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Matzerath mojh aka2 unf1*

Matzerath is shocked by the appearance of the fire creature.  The surprise triggers the skin flaps behind his earholes, which open into brightly colored fans running vertically down either side of his head as he lets out an angry "hsssssssss."  After reacting to this situation, Matzerath will attempt to identify anything he can about the creature.

[OOC: Assuming this is some kind of outsider, Knowledge (Cosmology) +9]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 5, 2004)

[OOC: ditto for Urgo, Knowledge (Cosmology) +9; also, Knowledge (magic) + 14 ]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 6, 2004)

*You both think the fire is some kind of elemental.  Though they usually don't pop up randomly out of campfires.  The elemental hisses at you, growing larger all the while, its body swelling as the wind increases.*

"Leave!  Go!  Kill you!  KILL YOU!" it shrieks, lunging for Urgo.  Its fiery touch brushes your flesh, brutally hot, but you manage to wrench yourself away before your clothes catch fire.

[OOC:  Take 5 points of damage]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 6, 2004)

[OCC: When Urgo gets a chance, it throws the alchemist's frost at the elemental, directing it at its base (on the campfire).]


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Mar 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *You both think the fire is some kind of elemental.  Though they usually don't pop up randomly out of campfires.  The elemental hisses at you, growing larger all the while, its body swelling as the wind increases.*
> 
> "Leave!  Go!  Kill you!  KILL YOU!" it shrieks, lunging for Urgo.  Its fiery touch brushes your flesh, brutally hot, but you manage to wrench yourself away before your clothes catch fire.
> 
> [OOC:  Take 5 points of damage]




Stepping a good distance, Eryic reaches into his witchbag, removing a miniscule dagger made of clay and a bright yellow gem.  Speaking strong words of command, he holds out his open fist towards the creature, his other pressed to his temple.  At the completion of his spell, a fine dust leaks out of his hands, a sprinkle of yellow and brown.

[OOC:  Stepping 30 feet away from the creature.  Mind Stab at the elemental, with the Electricity Template applied... when it's my turn that is]


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 11, 2004)

If no one is engaging the elemental in melee, Matzerath will step back 30 ft and fire his bow at it.
If the elemental is in melee with another PC, Matzerath will attack with his battle claw.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 11, 2004)

*Urgo, you throw the alchemist's frost at the elemental, but miss the base of the fire.  Some splatters in however, and you hear the hissing in the fire.*

*Eryic, your mind lashes out at the elemental, catching its thoughts and blasting it.  However, the crackle of electricty that accompanies it seems to have no effect.*

*Matzerath, you step back and unleash an arrow at it, and watch as it skims through the top of the flames, making it writhe.*

*Agracahn takes out his whip and cracks it at the flames, snapping it into its heart faster than thought.*

*Pai gives a howling shout that sounds like the shriek of the wind, and a bolt of ice flies from his hand into the fire.  Soen withdraws a dagger from his belt, sights, and throws it into the middle of the fire.*

*The elemental lunges forward, trying to slam into the litorian, but failing.*


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 12, 2004)

*Matzerath mojh aka2 unf1*

Same as last round, Matzerath will loose an arrow from his bow if no one is in melee with the elemental on his turn.  If someone is in melee with the creature, he'll slice him up good with his battle claw.
He addresses the creature in angry hiss, "Why do attack us outlander?"
[Note: Matzerath uses a composite longbow, not a crossbow]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 17, 2004)

Urgo is going to walk back carefully (more than 30 ft), and start shooting his heavy crossbow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 21, 2004)

*Urgo's bolt skims over the top of the flames, seeming to miss the heart of them.  Matzerath, seeing no one too close, closes with the creature, slashing at it with his metal-ensheathed fist.  Heat pours through the glove, scortching the hand below, but not before ripping into the center of the flames.*

*Agracahn drops his whip, and moves up to the fire, drawing out an elegant rapier and dagger.  With a florish, he stabs the rapier delicately into the fire.  Pai fires another bolt of ice into it.  While the main thrust of it misses, the cold it brings with it slices through the fire.  Soen casts another dagger, but this one goes wide.  Eryic waits and watches, looking for an opening.*

*The fire does not deign to answer Matzerath's question, but only roars as the wind begins to pick up, throwing Soen to the ground, and making it hard to stand against.  The elemental lunges at Matzerath, slamming into him, scortching him badly.*









*OOC:*


  Matzerath, take 7 points of damage, both from clawing into the fire and from it slamming into you.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Mar 22, 2004)

A torrent of dust explodes outward from Eryic's current position, his hair blowing wildly as a huge shimmering blade apparates into his hands.

Gritting his teeth, he adjusts his position and prepares to strike.

[OOC:  summons Greatsword Witchblade, adjusting his movement to a good 50' away from the elemental creature.  PS:  Please check the OOC thread]


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 24, 2004)

Matzerath lets out a yell as the living flame scorches his hand as a result of his own attack.  Almost instinctively, he retreats back from the creature.
_Let the others have a turn at the outsider._ 

[OOC:Matzerath retreats back 30' from the elemental.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 26, 2004)

*Matzerath dances backward while Eryic summons a shimmering sword of solid air, catching light from the crazed elemental in front of you.  By now you all can barely tell what's its shrieking and what is the sound of the wind bearing down on you.  Soen gives a cry and tumbles to the ground, clinging with both hands to avoid being blown away.  Pai pulls out a round ball of clay from a pouch and throws it at the elemental, scoring a muddy _splat_ on it and slightly dimming the flames.*

*Urgo starts to crank up his crossbow, while Agracahn lashes at it again with his rapier.  Arkas stands, waiting and watching, struggling to stand against the wind.*

*The fire lashes out at the litorian, but he nimbly steps aside, not even getting his clothes scorched.*


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Mar 26, 2004)

*Eryic Darumen Male Human Wind Witch 3*

Hefting the greatsword of air, Eryic yells a wild battlecry, his stringy hair whipping in the artificial wind.  Leaping forward, he strikes out at the elemental creature.

[OOC:  Charging for a total of +7 to hit, -2 to AC (AC 10).  2d6+3 damage]


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Mar 30, 2004)

*Seeing that this creature won't be subject to diplomacy Arkas draws his bow and shoots the elemental* _I really should've altered my reservoire of spells_ Arkas thinks to himself.


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Matzerath mojh aka2 unf 1*

As he feels the burn he received from the elemental sting in the whipping wind, Matzerath feels reluctant to engage it in melee again.  He knocks an arrow onto the string and fires at the creature.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 2, 2004)

*Eryic lunges in with his sword of air, chopping through the creature, the wind of the sword adding to the shriek of the gale around you.  Soen continues to claw at the ground to keep from being swept away as Pai makes his way over to Matzerath.*

*The mojh brothers let loose with bolt and arrow at nearly the same time, driving them into the center of the fire.  Araks' arrow comes a second later, as the wind suddenly dies and the fire returns to normal, non-lethal, non-mobile proprotions.  Agracahn shakes his mane in annoyance and coils his whip.*

"Well now, that was exciting."

*Soen releases his grip on the ground, his face white.  Pai clucks his tongue over Matzerath's hand, and pulls out a small tin.  Cracking it open, he smooths a bit of the greasy green ointment therein on the mojh's hand, greatly cooling and soothing the burn, though it leaves him with a feeling of fatigue.*

"Is that better?" the faen asks, looking concerned.  "You were very brave, dashing in there like that"

[OOC - Matzerath, you heal six points of damage and take three in subdual.]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 2, 2004)

"Hmm, we sould put the fire out. Whoever summoned the outsider can do it again."

Looking at his brother, and while rubbing his burned flesh "Are you OK brother? The outsider seems to enjoy burning Mojh flesh!" 

[OCC: Urgo is going to start using rune of armor every hour, immediately redrawing it when the duration expires]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 2, 2004)

double post - please disregard


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 3, 2004)

As the pain melts away with the application of the ointment, Matzerath's once tense muscles go uncharacteristically limp and a tranquil haze washes over his body.  "Thank you, Pai."  



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Looking at his brother, and while rubbing his burned flesh "Are you OK brother? The outsider seems to enjoy burning Mojh flesh!"




Matzerath refocuses as his brother speaks.  "I'll live, brother.  It appears someone of power does not appreciate our intentions."  He reveals a wry smile, "Fortunately, that's just the sort of situation that suits me best."


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 5, 2004)

[The wisps of wind dissipate around Eryic's figure as the sword disperses into the breeze around him.

Though certainly no expert in mojh anatomy, both are obviously wounded from their tossle with the strange elemental creature.  As Matzerath is relieved of his more serious injuries, the young man approaches the other known as Urgo.

He nods at the creature's arm.  "You've been burned badly," he says, simply.  Reaching into the pouch at his belt, he removes small bits of leaves, dirt, and dried grass.

[ooc:  if allowed, will cast_lesser transfer wounds_ on Urgo.]

As he tends to the mojh's wounds, he studies the creatures eyes and face, intently.  Though obviously wary, the malice that was so blatantly present before has subsided and eased itself.

"You fought well," he offers, still looking at the mojh.  Turning to Arkas, Matzerath, and the others, he nods respectfully, his eyes locked with the other, more pugnacious mojh brother.

"All of you."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 5, 2004)

"Thanks Eryic," Soen says, his face regaining a few scraps of color.  "I guess fighting wind is going to be less easy than I thought..."

"Indeed," Pai says, looking around the campsite.  "Does anyone object strongly if I were to put out the fire?  I think I will be warm enough in a blanket, thank you very much.*

*Urgo, as Eryic begins his spell, you feel healing energy course through you, closing up your wounds entirely, while the wind witch feels a bit fatigued, his own hand aching in sympathy pain.*

[OOC - I rolled an 8 on the transfer lesser wounds, which would have been an 11, but since you only took five points of damage, you'll just heal that.  Eryic takes two points of subdual.]


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 6, 2004)

GoodkingJayIII said:
			
		

> "You fought well," he offers, still looking at the mojh. Turning to Arkas, Matzerath, and the others, he nods respectfully, his eyes locked with the other, more pugnacious mojh brother.  "All of you."




Matzerath narrows his eyes as Eyric turns to him.  When the wind witch speaks, Matzerath bows his headly in a sign of acknowledgment, if not respect.  



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> ""Indeed," Pai says, looking around the campsite.  "Does anyone object strongly if I were to put out the fire?  I think I will be warm enough in a blanket, thank you very much.*




Matzerath turns to the faen.  "Please do, Pai.  The sooner the better."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 6, 2004)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> Though certainly no expert in mojh anatomy, both are obviously wounded from their tossle with the strange elemental creature.  As Matzerath is relieved of his more serious injuries, the young man approaches the other known as Urgo.
> 
> He nods at the creature's arm.  "You've been burned badly," he says, simply.  Reaching into the pouch at his belt, he removes small bits of leaves, dirt, and dried grass.
> 
> ...




Urgo bows his head in appreciation: "Thanks you my friend."

With a smirk, Urgo says: "I would feel better if I had actually hit the creature!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 7, 2004)

*Pai finishes kicking out the fire, and those not on watch can enjoy some rest after they finish talking.  Though you're a bit on edge with every breeze, the night does pass uneventfully.  Rising up the next morning, you set out for the Elder mountains traveling as swiftly at you may.  The day is slightly cloudy, the air cool and pleasent, and thankfully the breezes are few.  You proceed along, eyes alert for danger after the unexpected attack from last night.*

*Because of this vigilance, no one is caught unawares when you top a rise, only to see the wind whipping around a faen caught in its center.  The tornado-like forces won't let her leave, and she cannot seem to scream.*


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 7, 2004)

[OOC:  In the morning, cast Eldritch Armor]

Seeing the whipping wind, Eryic steps forward quickly.  Watching it whip the little faen about, he is uncertain what to do.

_Quelsa said not to use our anger_, the young witch thinks, _Perhaps it's time to start..._

He closes his eyes and begins to sing, a melodious hum at first, but after a moment he begins to sing the words:

_Flowers in bloom, leaves unfurled_ 
_Like sails on a wat'ry ships;_ 
_Grass is greener each passing day_ 
_With fresh water for their lips;_ 
_Spring winds come with fingers stretch'd_ 
_To give the cold a slip_ 

_Ah mother, why won't the children play?_ 
_Oh father, can't they see it's spring today?_ 

Anyone looking at his face will see his cheeks redden with embarassment at the display of a simple childhood song.  But he continues to sing it to the best of his meager ability, not really sure what he's hoping for.

[OOC:  Untrained Perform (Singing) check.  Hey it worked in all the LotR movies... kinda...]


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 9, 2004)

*Matzerath mojh aka2 unf1*

Matzerath shoots Eyric a confused look as the witch lets out a song.  He turns to his brother, "It appears, Urgo, that we are not the only ones being assaulted by the elements."

[OOC: What is the diameter of the windstorm?]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 11, 2004)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> Matzerath shoots Eyric a confused look as the witch lets out a song.  He turns to his brother, "It appears, Urgo, that we are not the only ones being assaulted by the elements."




Urgo looks at his brother with an worried, yet amused smile.
Thinking outloud, he says:
"2 days, 2 different elements that seem to attack...I wonder what the meaning of this is...
The opposite of air is earth, maybe if we stay close tot he ground, if we crawl, we won't be affected by the windstorm"

[OCC: is the faen in the air or still touching the ground? Does the wind seem less strong at the base of the windstorm?]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2004)

*The windstorm seems to be only five feet wide at its top, and about a foot wide at the bottom.  The faen's feet are barely touching the ground, and the winds seem very strong even at the base.*

*As Eryic begins singing, a curious thing happens.  The wind seems to slow slightly and the faen is flung from it to land in a crumpled heap by the side of the road.  The whirlwind slowly pushes forward until it is right next to the wind witch, as if daring him to flinch.*


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Apr 13, 2004)

*As soon as the faen hits the ground Arkas moves towards it.*
_ I only hope you are still alive... _ 

"Is someone proficient with medical aid?" he shouts to noone in particular.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 13, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *As Eryic begins singing, a curious thing happens.  The wind seems to slow slightly and the faen is flung from it to land in a crumpled heap by the side of the road.  The whirlwind slowly pushes forward until it is right next to the wind witch, as if daring him to flinch.*




Feeling the wind beat on his face, he risks a quick glimpse, finding the wind pressed quite close to him.  Unsure of anything else to do, the young Witch continues his song...

Slowly, carefully, his arms raise oustretched towards the spinning elemental, as if beckoning it closer.


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 15, 2004)

Matzerath eyes Eyric closely.  

_His song appears to have some effect on this... creature.  Let's see what his next move is._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2004)

*Pai dashes foreward to aid the fallen faen, accompanied by Arkas.  She seems to be a frail quickling faen wearing long white robes.  As you draw near, she stirs slowly.  She bears no obvious wounds, but is gasping for breath.*

*Eryic, the wind moves close to you, and you can feel it tugging on you clothes.  In your mind you hear a faint whipser.*

_"Would you take her place, singer?  Would you sacrifice yourself in her stead?"_


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 15, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> _"Would you take her place, singer?  Would you sacrifice yourself in her stead?"_




_The wind is freer than the birds and lighter than the sky_, he replies with his thoughts, still singing, _Why does it need a sacrifice?_ 

_I will not simply put myself on the altar to wait for the ceremonial blade.  If you must, then you may take me; but know that you would sacrifice both an ally and a kindred spirit.  The wind stirs in my soul as well..._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2004)

_"Your soul is windborn?  Then you, child, are the one to free me from this curse.  Anger rides through me, I am bound to seek out passion and destroy it, to leave behind sorrow and despair.  On the mountain yonder they called my kin and I, and have been binding us to this dreadful task.  Soon they will let us all go, and no longer free will we ever be!"_ the wind shrieks, the funnel writhing.

*Pai leans down and picks up the quickling girl, trying to get her to breathe better or wake.  She coughs a few times and her eyes flicker open.  She is incredibly lovely, with delicate, fragile features and a lovely fall of snow-silk hair.  However, her eyes are entirely white; she is blind.*


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 23, 2004)

*Eryic Darumen*



> "Your soul is windborn? Then you, child, are the one to free me from this curse. Anger rides through me, I am bound to seek out passion and destroy it, to leave behind sorrow and despair. On the mountain yonder they called my kin and I, and have been binding us to this dreadful task. Soon they will let us all go, and no longer free will we ever be!" the wind shrieks, the funnel writhing.




The Witch is silent, unsure of what to make of this.  His song gradually fades and he opens his eyes to look deep into the whirlwind.

"Tell me more," he says, "and I will tell the others.  We will help you."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2004)

_"They live on the peak, a wind's ride from here, too far for you to travel quickly.  They summon us to the peak, their temple of wind they have tainted with their fury, and bind our spirits in cages of crystal and iron, and make us bring them the passion we take and bind it in these cages.  If you have courage, step into me, I will fly you there!"_ the wind cries.


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 30, 2004)

Matzerath eyes Eyric, curious as to what exactly is going on.  After Eyric speaks, Matzerath addresses him, "What does this spirit wish of us, witch?  We have little time to run the errands of an outlander."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2004)

*Eryic starts himself from his trance and relates the plight of the storm to the others.*

"It says the wind is being enslaved and forced to consume passion and bring it to its captors on the peak.  It says if we step into it, it will take us there."

[OOC - Sorry Jay, I just wanted to keep things moving.]


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 6, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Eryic starts himself from his trance and relates the plight of the storm to the others.*
> "It says the wind is being enslaved and forced to consume passion and bring it to its captors on the peak.  It says if we step into it, it will take us there."
> [OOC - Sorry Jay, I just wanted to keep things moving.]




Urgo looks at his brother with a smirk: "hmm, I wonder if the outsider can bring my wagon and my mules too!"


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (May 8, 2004)

OOC:  No worries.

Eryic eyes Urgo, looking a bit appalled and rather perplexed at his strange sense of humor.  Nevertheless, he summons up his courag and steps into the whirling vortex.

_I suppose even the elements can lie,_ he muses, the pit of fear gnawing at his gut, _but there's no time to worry about that now._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2004)

*With a dizzying sensation, you rise high into the air, to the top of the column of air.  Strangely enough you can see your traveling companions clearly on the ground.*

_"Will they aid us, windborn?  Will they help us?  Many are needed, will they come?"_ it whispers in your ear.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (May 9, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *With a dizzying sensation, you rise high into the air, to the top of the column of air.  Strangely enough you can see your traveling companions clearly on the ground.*
> 
> _"Will they aid us, windborn?  Will they help us?  Many are needed, will they come?"_ it whispers in your ear.




"It's alright everyone," the witch replies, an odd serene quality in his voice, "Step inside.  We are needed."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 9, 2004)

*Agracahn, Male Litorian, Unfettered 3*



			
				GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> "It's alright everyone," the witch replies, an odd serene quality in his voice, "Step inside.  We are needed."




With a look of amused curiousity, Agracahn steps forward to the edge of the wind and steps in.  "I hope you know what you're doing; this could wreak havoc on my wardrobe, not to mention my delicate hide."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2004)

Pai looks to Soen, "But what are we to do with her?" he says, stroking her white hair. Looking down again, he sees that her eyes have opened. "Miss, miss are you alright? Please be alright." he is obviously worried especially seeing the look in her milky white eyes blind to the world.

"Wait a moment Eryic, we need to see if she is okay.  We can't just leave her here."  Pai looks to Soen again, "What should we do?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2004)

*The blind faen blinks and lifts her head slightly at Pai's voice.*

"Where did the wind go?" she whispers, "It was trying to speak to me, but I was in pain and then I couldn't feel the ground.  What happened?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2004)

"The wind is here. It is speaking to a friend of ours. It has asked for our help, but I am leary of leaving you here defenseless. Can you walk?" Pai says trying to lift the taller faen.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2004)

"Yes, I can walk I think," she says, getting slowly to her feet.  "It wanted something from me, but I couldn't understand and I think it became angered..."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 14, 2004)

"It has asked us for help.  I think it has offered us transport as well.  Will you come with us?" Pai asks, hoping that he will not have to remain behind as he would never leave her here on her own.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 14, 2004)

"Yes, I will come with you, I think together we can do this," she murmurs.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

*Assuming the rest of the party cares to join their erstwhile companion on this crazy adventure, you can all approach the whirlwind, even taking along your horses and wagons.  As you draw near the whirlwind expands, enveloping everyone in it.  Surprisingly enough you do not get dizzy, or get thrown hither and thither, though you quickly find yourself floating almost lazily in mid-air.  You can see the surrounding countryside with startling clarity, and you can see you are approaching the mountains at a speed that only the wind could go.  You're covering ground that could have taken you weeks in mere moments.*

*The whirlwind touches down in a mountain meadow, and in the distance you can see an elaborate stone structure on the top of a peak.  A narrow trail winds through the crags of the mountains, leading the way there.*

_"There lives the author of our sorrow, the ones who seek to confine the wind, to force us to bring others' passion and freedom to them, so that they may use it for their own purposes.  Free us, free us, free us!"_ the wind cries one last time, before seeming to be wrenched away from the meadow and into the afternoon sky.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 16, 2004)

"Well, it would appear that our destination is quite evident.  Shall we proceed, or does anyone need to make preparations?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

*Eryic shakes his head for a moment, still somewhat in a trance from such a close encounter with one of the wind spirits.*

"By all means, let us make haste.  But we might do well do make ourselves a bit less noticeable, so if our enemy sends any more wind spirits to search around they might not be able to find us," the wind witch councils.

*The faen woman seems to shake herself out of a daze, and "looks" about at everyone else.*

"I'm...  sorry.  My name is Vaushi Kineye... where are we?" she asks, seeming rather bewildered.

*Urgo's rather confused mule gives a bawl, and the mojh turns to give the creature a bit of grain before it can start raising a _real_ racket.*

"We're on the top of a mountain in the middle of nowhere, that's where we are," he mutters, still a bit shaken by their strange journey.  

*Matzerath's skin flaps behind his ears are fanned out strongly, a sure sign of some kind of internal agitation as he scans the horizon.  Arkas looks about with undisguised curiousity, perhaps hiding the same faint fear that the others are feeling.*


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 17, 2004)

*Soen flutters upward to gain a better look at the stone structure.*

"Well, I guess we have to do this", he says, the nervousness in his voice readily apparent.

*He flutters back down to Pai and Vaushi Kineye.*

Turning to the female faen, he says "I am Soen Kingmoon. I know things seem confusing now, but we'll (Soen motions with his hand to include the group) look out for you."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2004)

Pai nods to Soen as he introduces himself to Vaushi, trying to help the taller faen woman to steady herself after the rushed journey.  

"I think that Eryic is right, we should keep a low profile. So I don't know that you have elaborated on what exactly we are doing here Eryic.  Could you please?  If you have already I appologise, I was a bit distracted earlier." Pai says.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

*Vaushi cocks her head at Soen as he waves his hand, her eyes wide open and utterly opaque.*

"I thank you for helping me, I've just had a very confusing day," she says softly.

"Pai, you remember Quelsa?  The wind priestess at the temple?  She told me the winds were full of anger.  And that eventually they would make that storm that everyone's been dreaming about.  What that wind spirit just told me confirms it; someone is using the wind for ill purposes, and they're going to destroy the whole city before they're through," Eryic says, outrage plain on his face.

[OOC - Plot exposition - go!  ]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2004)

Pai answers Eryic, "Ah right, yup I remember the wind priestess.  Thank Pingen god of expeditious travel that we had a wind spirit to get us here, I think it would have been a long walk." Pai takes a moment to look around now that Vaushi is on her feet and steady. 

"So where to next? Did the spirit tell you which direction we are supposed to head.  Looks like a pretty wide open meadow to me." Turning round he spots the big stone structure and the trail. "Ah well that looks pretty self-explanatory to me.  Guess we are heading that way.  As long as no one needs a break, I think we should set out right away."


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 19, 2004)

"Good", Soen replies. "Lets go."

He begins fluttering towards the structure.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

*Thusly confused, the party starts out toward the stone temple, eyes open for any hint of someone following them, very aware of any strange breeze or wind.*

*More than once you see birds in the air, hardly a uncommon occurance, but with the possibility that you're being watched, it's disconcerting.  The feeling of eyes upon you is strong during your entire day's travel.  The way is narrow and rough country, boulders, and cliffs litter the sides of the trail.  It would be difficult, if not impossible to take a wagon overland, and nearly as bad with horses.  Even walking in the rough country would be slow going at the very least.  Despite the open sky above, the trail gives you an odd feeling of claustrophobia.  If anyone is looking for you, they would only have to look along the trail.*

*As the day wears on, it is obvious that you will probably reach the temple by tomorrow, if that.  However, in the late afternoon, something catches Soen's eye.  For a minute he though there was a big eagle circling overhead.  However, after squinting he realizes it isn't an eagle; it's a raven the size of an eagle.*


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 19, 2004)

*Soen readies a dagger in one hand, just in case. He'll drop down and land among the party.*

"Look there", he points.

*If the raven doesn't come any closer, Soen will fly towards it to investigate.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 19, 2004)

Following Soen's little arm up into the air, Pai stares intently at the raven for a moment before saying, "I wonder if it works for those who are trying to imprison the wind spirits.  Best be ready in case it is, cause we are sitting ducks out here."  He draws his crossbow and loads a bolt just in case the bird gets more curious.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

*The raven does not get any closer, and Soen starts to fly up.  But after a moment or two of pondering, Pai suddenly realizes what that eagle-sized raven is.  It's a witchraven, and intelligent bird that is often the companion of witches.  While it can make a witch more powerful, it is also capable of paralyzing and cursing its enemies on its own.  And Soen is flying toward it right now.  Eryic would realize it almost at the same instant, and start to call toward the spryte.*


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (May 21, 2004)

"Soen," the young witches voice hisses impatiently, "Get back here.  That's a witchraven, and we don't know _whose_ it could be."

Eryic's ragged robes whip in an artificial wind as a shimmer greatsword of air materializes in his hands.  For the moment it emanates a soft breeze, fluttering through the dust and the young man's scraggily hair as he holds it at the ready, a calm breeze that sometimes comes before the raging storm.


----------



## dead_radish (May 21, 2004)

*Matzerath shrugs, loosening his bow from his shoulder and sighting the raven, estimating range and wind speed.  "Do we have any friends among the witches?  I'm not thinking that anyone out here is going to be happy to see us at this point, at least no one that's made out of flesh and blood."  *He cocks his head, considering*  "Maybe it hasn't seen us."  *His sardonic grin is easy to read, even on his reptilian features.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 21, 2004)

Pai stares at the bird for a moment before calling out to Soen, "Not so fast Soen, we dont know if its friend or foe but it is dangerous regardless."  To the Eryic, "Perhaps it is a boon though as opposed to a bane.  Is there any way that you could call to it?"


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 21, 2004)

*Hearing all the warnings from his companions, Soen will drop back down to the ground.*

"A witchraven?", he squints at the bird skeptically. "Are you sure?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

*The witchraven, seeing you all stop, circles around and lands on the road, ten feet from the party.  It nods its head at you once.*

"Well then, ask your questions before one of you decides to shoot me," it caws, sounding derisive.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 23, 2004)

*Soen looks at the bird and smiles.*

"Well, I'm not in the habit of shooting birds...unless they attack me first, so I guess you're safe raven."

*He looks around at the group, then back at the raven.*

"We would like to know who you serve, and why you're here talking to us though."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

"I?  I serve no one, not for lack of some people's trying.  The witch of the mountain would dearly like me, but I would not come to her.  This is my territory you pass through, so I was watching you," it rasps.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 23, 2004)

"The witch on the mountain, you say?  Does this witch want your services for any particular task, or simply the power you would grant her?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

"Power, purely power I'm afraid," the witchraven says, ruffling its feathers.  "She is pure greed, inside and out, and really doesn't like being thwarted."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2004)

Joining the others around where the witch raven has landed, Pai says, "Sounds like you are interested in thwarting her, is that true?  We are looking for one who is trying to enslave the winds and bring them down upon the city of Navael.  If this witch is one and the same perhaps you would concent to helping us."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

"Perhaps I would, perhaps I would.  I don't like her very much, and she wants everything for herself.  She would rather break something to her will that let something go... and that sounds like a person who would control the wind  So, perhaps we have an enemy you and I.  Now... what are you going to do about her?" it asks, cocking its head to the side.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2004)

"We were asked by a wind spirit to free his kin. So we intend to do just that however we can." Pai replies, hoping that they can gain such a useful ally as this wonderous bird.


----------



## SeanWeasley (May 24, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

"Here, here, Pai!" says Arkas. "I can abide neither the enslavement of spirits and animals nor their wanton destruction. The freeborn should free remain. Master Raven, your neighbor sounds like a right witch, please pardon the expression, Eryic. I wish the matter could be settled peaceful-like over dinner with a nice bottle of Obbington Vinyard's Red, but I seriously doubt that is going to happen. Oh how that greedy, grasping [Troll] !@#$% [/Troll] makes my blood boil!" 

*Arkas shakes his fist impotently in the general direction of the witch.*

"Master Raven, do you know of a secret entrance to the witch's abode? Is there anything you can tell us about her guards and any dangers we might encounter? How far are you willing to go to free your fellow wind-lovers, the air elementals and spirits?" 

Before the raven can respond, Arkas notices that the party is staring at his mount. Arkas looks over and wonders what all the fuss is about, and then it dawns on him that his mount's true nature is revealed. "Oh," Arkas says, "Please allow me to introduce my friend Bronwynn the Boar." Bronwynn snorts in greeting. "I was not sure how well he would be received in Navael, so I disguised his appearance with a magical collar. It must have blown off when we were inside that air elemental." *Sigh.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

*The witchraven nods.*

"Aye, I know a place where you might be able to sneak in.  Only two reasons why someone hasn't tried it before.  One, it's hard to get into, and two it's been abandonded for years and more than one nasty thing has made their home down there.  You have to start low and work you way up.  There was a fellow she captured who managed to escape, and it was he who told me of the route.  He was badly hurt too, but he managed to avoid the worst of the beasts," the raven nods sagely.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 26, 2004)

"Will you guide us in, Master Raven?  I should not wish to risk my raiment wandering around dungeons foul with only my secondhand memory of the route to direct me."


----------



## SeanWeasley (May 26, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

_How can Agracahn worry about clothes at a time like this? Silly kitty. I hope he continues to prove himself the hero and not the dandy his exterior presents._ 

"Yes, Master Raven, please show us the way to the back door. That is, of course, unless someone had their heart set on a direct frontal assault." 

*Arkas pauses to allow for dissent.* 

Assuming there is none, Arkas continues, "Ramwen, goddess of serendipitous meetings with witch ravens, has certainly smiled upon us this day." 

*Arkas winks at Pai and Soen.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 26, 2004)

Catching Arkas' wink, Pai replies, "No no frontal assault for me thank you very much. The back door would be highly appreciated."  Pai brushes his long blue hair back over his left ear and turns to the Vaushi them checking to make sure that she is still doing okay.  Since they found the tall faen woman, Pai has often found his gaze turning towards her.


----------



## SeanWeasley (May 26, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

*Bronwynn snorts, walks over to Vaushi, and rubs his head against her leg, begging to be pet.* 

Arkas smiles at Bronwynn's attempt to cheer up Vaushi, then he turns to the witch raven and asks, "May we bring our pack animals, or would they draw too much attention? How stealthy must we be in approaching the back door?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2004)

"I will lead you, yes.  You must approach with some stealth, some quietness, and some guile.  Don't worry, you shall do well, there are many of you," the witchraven says.

*Vaushi smiles when Bronwynn comes over to her, and pets him.  She looks slightly stunned, and seems to be listening intently to the witchraven.*

"Follow me lightly now, we will have to go on a hidden path," says the witchraven, and takes to the air again.

*He flies slowly enough so that you can follow with some ease, and you continue along the trail for several hours.  But toward late afternoon the witchraven lands beside a boulder on the side of the trail.  You would have walked right by it normally, but now you take a second look.  There's a clever screen of boulders that hides the beginnings of a trail from casual view.  While not wide enough for a cart, it is wide enough for a mule, provided everyone walks single file, and seems not too terribly rugged.*

*Urgo can dismantle his cart somewhat and hide it amongst the boulders, taking his most prized possessions with him and loading them on his packbeast.  That taken care of, the party can push on the trail.  However, it is a winding road and you're obviously not going to get the temple tonight.  The witchraven can find you a slightly wider part of the trail where you can make a camp of sorts, though you're going to be sleeping on flat rocks for the most part.*

*What kind of camp are you making? (Fire/no fire)  And who's on what watch?*


----------



## dead_radish (May 26, 2004)

OOC: Sorry - life popped up right after I joined.

Matz groans a bit, looking at the flat rocks, but shrugs.  "Ah well.  There are worse places to sleep.  So who else is keeping watch?  Which of you can see in the dark?"


----------



## SeanWeasley (May 26, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

What is the weather like? How cold is it? How much moonlight/starlight is there? Is this part of the path wide enough for tents? Are there enough trees/shrubs/boulders that we can create a rope railing to keep us from falling over the edge in our sleep? 

[OOC: Is mine the only character capable of setting traps (rune traps in my case)?]


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (May 26, 2004)

*Eryic Darumen, Male Human Wind Witch 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *He flies slowly enough so that you can follow with some ease, and you continue along the trail for several hours.  But toward late afternoon the witchraven lands beside a boulder on the side of the trail.  You would have walked right by it normally, but now you take a second look.  There's a clever screen of boulders that hides the beginnings of a trail from casual view.  While not wide enough for a cart, it is wide enough for a mule, provided everyone walks single file, and seems not too terribly rugged.*




Eryic strides casually with the rest of the party, his hands folded lightly within his simple robes.  Watching the awe-inspiring witchraven, he finds himself somehow calmed in the presence of such a wondrous magical creature.  Perhaps it is the kinship with witchery,, but for the moment he feels at peace.  Even his obvious anger and racism towards the mojh siblings has pulled back into his conscience, replaced with a simple placation.

As the party settles for camp, he listens to the others.  "No night vision, but I'll keep an eye out for things..." he says simply.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 26, 2004)

"I see well in twilight; I shall take the last watch, just before dawn.  I would suggest not keeping a fire; it would be rather visible."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2004)

SeanWeasley said:
			
		

> What is the weather like? How cold is it? How much moonlight/starlight is there? Is this part of the path wide enough for tents? Are there enough trees/shrubs/boulders that we can create a rope railing to keep us from falling over the edge in our sleep?
> 
> [OOC: Is mine the only character capable of setting traps (rune traps in my case)?]




*The weather tonight is cool but not cold, overcast, and slightly windy.  There's not a whole lot of light, but there a waning quarter moon.  This place you're crossing is more like a very rocky plain than a mountain path, so there's no danger of falling off.  You could put up tents, but you can't put in tent stakes, so you'd have to hold the sides down with rocks.  There are a few small shrubs, but no trees.*


----------



## SeanWeasley (May 27, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

Arkas asks the party to look after his mule for a few minutes as he and Bronwynn walk beyond the campsite seeking a place where the trail becomes narrow again. They are cautious; Arkas has his bow at the ready and they expect danger at every turn. Here Arkas dispels his runic armor [*OOC:* _Rune of Armor_] and creates a 10 feet by 10 feet (or however big is possible) runic trap [*OOC:* _Rune of Affliction_ (earth) – 1d6+1 earth damage]. Once that is accomplished, Arkas returns to camp and struggles to relieve his mule of its heavy load. 

“No one should go forward along the trail until I say it is safe. I have set a trap ahead to protect us from any surprises coming from that direction. If the mojh brothers don’t mind, they should take separate watches. We could use Matz’s excellent vision in the first watch with Eryic’s Third Eye, and Urgo’s vision in the second watch with Bronwynn and myself. Bronwynn has a keen sense of smell and I can enhance mine with magic in a pinch. The rest of you should take the twilight watch.” 

Arkas feeds his animals, then he nibbles some cheese and sips some wine and settles himself down with his bedroll and his winter blanket and falls asleep under the stars, with Bronwynn at his side. 

[*OOC:* _*Arkas:*_ Listen -1, Search +10, Spot -1; _*Bronwynn:*_ Scent, Listen +7, Spot +5; *NOTE:* Monte agrees that a runethane can sense when his runes have been triggered or dispelled. That might be enough to wake Arkas.]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 27, 2004)

"Right then, I will join the twilight watch.  I like an early watch as it lets me get a full nights sleep to prepare for the morning.  I would think that as secrecy is our priority that we should abstain from lighting a fire tonight, which was Arkas' intent, right?" Pai adds as he tries to find a comfy spot to lay his bedroll, not having much more than his cloak to snuggle up in.  _Must remember to get a warm blanket next time_, he thinks to himself.


----------



## SeanWeasley (May 27, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

[OOC: Having no campfire was Agracahn's intention, and my lack of explicit disagreement equals implicit agreement. Note that I set an earth trap, which might make some noise, but sheds no light.] 

Noting Pai's discomfort, Arkas fetches a spare cloak from his baggage and lends it to him. Then he settles himself back down to bed.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 27, 2004)

Soen says, "I'll take a middle watch if no one else wants to."

He flutters to the ground to get his bedroll out.


----------



## dead_radish (May 27, 2004)

Matz nods, considering the matter settled.  He walks over to check on Urgo, to be certain his brother and his possessions are settled in and as comfortable as possible.  He is glad his tough skin will remove at least some of the discomfort of the rocks, and reflects once again on the wisdom of making the Change.  He whispers to Urgo for a bit, simply conversing about minor matters, then looks into his pack, and looks for the Witch Raven.  "Is there aught to hunt here?  Or will we be eat trail rations tonight?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

"There are some things to hunt... little rock rats and the like, very tasty they are.  They might be a bit difficult, but you could try, I'm sure," the witchraven says.  

*"A bit difficult" turns out to be a drastic understatement.  The rock rats are elusive, and very difficult to spot.  In addition, one would have to range out amongst the rocks and risk a turned or broken ankle.  Perhaps it's not so hard for the witchraven, with his ability to fly, but it's nigh-impossible for you ground pounders.*

*It's on middle watch when Soen and Urgo hear a faint noise.  Turning to see what it is, they sees a small creature, like an unsavory cross between a rat and a dog, leaning over Vaushi.  Most horribly it seems to have a small, whip-like protrusion on its head, at the end of which is a viscious, three-fingered claw.  That claw is poised over Vaushi's right eye.*


----------



## Clonz (May 31, 2004)

*Urgo, mojh, runethane 1/akashic 2*

_I think I remember reading something about one of these creatures before.  What was it called again?_ 

*I move slowly to put myself between the rest of the party and it.  While moving I draw my crossbow.*

[OOC: My knowledge dangerous beasts modifier is +9.  My initiative modifier is +2.]


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 31, 2004)

Soen will fly up and whip a dagger near the creature to try and scare it off.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2004)

Still asleep, Pai mumbles something about cookies and Ama, goddess of freshly baked goods and home cooked meals.  Turning on his back, he begins snoring lightly, his neck proped at weird angles, unused to sleeping outside.


----------



## dead_radish (May 31, 2004)

OOC: Who's awake, who's asleep at this point?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2004)

ooc: Soen and Urgo are the only ones awake at the moment iirc.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2004)

*Urgo would recognize the creature as a 



Spoiler



staj, a creature that rips out and consumes the eyes of helpless creatures


.*

*Soen's dagger lands right behind the creature, and it jumps and hisses, whipping around to face you both.*


----------



## SeanWeasley (Jun 1, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

"Zzz!" Is that a growling heffalump? No, it's just a sleeping loresong named Arkas. *Arkas rolls over in his sleep and wraps his arm around Bronwynn.*


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 1, 2004)

Soen will whip two daggers at the creature.

He cries out, "Everyone, wake up!"


----------



## SeanWeasley (Jun 1, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

Arkas sits up in his sleep and shouts, "To arms! To arms! The mushrooms are attacking the village!" Then he lies down and slumbers on.


----------



## Clonz (Jun 2, 2004)

*Urgo, mojh, runethane 1/akashic 2*

"Keep it away from your eyes!"

*Urgo fires the heavy crossbow at the staj, then sets it down.*

[OOC: Urgo's ranged attack modifier is +3 with the heavy crossbow.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2004)

*Soen's two daggers hit the staj squarely, while Urgo's heavy bolt flies over its head.  The staj looks badly wounded, and runs away quickly over the rocks as Vaushi slowly comes awake.*

[OOC - Soen hits a 17 and a 22 for a total of 10 points of damage, and Urgo hits a 14 and misses.  Agracahn wakes up and can act immediately. Eryic sleeps on, oblivious.  Pai sleeps on, oblivious.  Matzerath wakes up, but is groggy and can't act until next round.  Arkas sleeps on, oblivious.  Vaushi wakes up, but can't act until next round.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 2, 2004)

*Agracahn, Litorian Unfettered*

*Agracahn rolls to his feet, dragging his rapier up from the ground and dropping the sheath as he does so.  He shouts "Where are they?" as he scans the area for any signs of attackers.*

OOC: Spot +2


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2004)

*Agracahn can spot a dog-like creature retreating into the rocks.  It's visible enough by the light of the moon, and has two daggers sticking out of it, and seems to be bleeding to boot.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 2, 2004)

*Agracahn, Litorian Unfettered*

*He tries to close on it and skewer it.*


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 2, 2004)

Soen will fly after the beast and throw several more daggers at it.

"We have it on the run!!" he cries.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 2, 2004)

Matz blinks awake, confusion evident on his face.  One of his flaps is wide out, the other still flat.  He fumbles about, looking for his battleclaws, assuming an attack.


----------



## Clonz (Jun 2, 2004)

*Urgo, mojh, runethane 1/akashic 2*

*Urgo grabs Matz by the arm once Matz has his battle claws.*

"This way brother!" 

*Urgo pulls Matz by the arm in the direction of the staj and points to it.*

"Protect your eyes!"  Urgo yells as he does his best to sling Matz towards the staj.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

*Agracahn skillfully dances over the top of the rocks and makes a simple dab with his rapier, causing the creature to give a single squeal, and then go still.  Soen checks his daggers, and Matz and Urgo come to a halt in mid-step as the threat suddenly ceases to be.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 4, 2004)

*Agracahn, Litorian Unfettered*

*Agracahn delicately draws forth a cloth and wipes the blood from his rapier.*

"What, pray tell, was that?"


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 4, 2004)

Matz steps over the rocks gracefully and peers down at the creature.  "Perhaps it's dinner?  Whatever it is, it's why I'm not asleep."  He picks it up, vaguely curious, and looks at the body.  "Are there likely to be more?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

*Urgo, while stajs do occasionally come in swarms, this is not the right territory for such large numbers.  It's far more likely that it is alone.*


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 7, 2004)

"That's an interesting creature", says Soen.

"It had it's claw right over Vaushi's eye." He shudders. "Imagine waking up minus one eye."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2004)

It would appear that Pai is a really deep sleeper, having still not woken to the sounds of combat.  Best remember that in an emergency in the future it might be best to try and shake him awake.  He rolls again re-adjusting his airways and the snoring stops, however he is still fast asleep.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2004)

"It would not matter much to me in the terms of sight, but the idea of waking up with a body part missing..." Vaushi says, shuddering.  

*Thusly creeped out, those not on watch can go back to sleep, though some probably have one eye open.  Aside from that creepy incident, the night goes quietly.  In the morning, you can break your fast with trail rations, and then continue to follow the witchraven toward the base of the mountain where the wind temple resides.  The going is fairly tough, and in places you have to scramble over rocks and cross narrow ledges.  At one point you find youself on a stone bridge so narrow you couldn't turn a horse around on it, and you have to blindfold your mounts to get them across.  A bit of work with some rope and pitons will get you across safely, though not without a great deal of nervousness on some parts.*

*It is nearly dusk by the time you get down the steep path that leads you to a crack in the base of the mountain.  It is bitterly dark inside, and smells of dampness, death, and other things best left unnamed.*

"This is the place.  You must go through the catacombs the caverns until you reach the break in the ceiling.  That is the floor of the inner temple.  Then you must go up and up and up until you reach the top, and then you're there," the witchraven says, nodding at the crevice.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2004)

*Once awake in the morning, Pai gets a report of the night's events and is rather suprised that he slept through it.  Especially when he finds out that Vaushi was threatened, he is embarrased by his slumber.  A little later he goes over to Soen and asks him to wake him next time there is anything wrong.*

*As they reach the entrance to the catacombs, Pai listens intently to the witch raven.  Speaking up he says, "Thank you for all of your help we would have never found this place on our own.  Will you be coming with us?  You know I dont believe that we caught your name.  It wouldnt be proper thanks without it.  Mine's Pailoelan by the way."


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 7, 2004)

Matz watches Pai stumble over himself to fawn on the Witchraven and shakes his head.  The bird was helpful, but it was serving its own ends.  It is not as though their actions are inconviencing it - in fact, they are more than likely doing the bird a favor by doing its dirty work.  He peers into the darkness, his nostrils flaring wide for a moment to catch the scent, then once they do, shutting quickly.  "Who will lead us in?  Do any of you have experience spelunking?  Did anyone bring climbing gear, or rope?"

His voice is very business like, but his brusque manner is betrayed slightly as the flaps behind his ears quickly open and close minutely.


----------



## SeanWeasley (Jun 10, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

Arkas' snoring grows suddenly louder (Arkas is strapped to Bronwynn, who had carried his sleeping master from the camp to the cave mouth.), then he snaps awake. "What? Oh, aye. Straight stair. Winding stair. Got it! Thank you for your help, Master Raven. We will vanquish your pesky neighbor or perish in the attempt. This I swear, and I call upon Reliria D'Sermen, goddess of oathgiving to bear me witness." 

In his youth, Arkas was bitten by a bug and contracted Harrowdeep Sleeping Sickness. He recovered after a month of slumber, but every now and then he has a relapse and cannot wake up, even when his camp is under attack. He is awake now and ready for the adventure that lies ahead.


----------



## Clonz (Jun 11, 2004)

*Urgo, mojh, runethane 1/akashic 2*

*Urgo gathers some pebbles and small stones.* 

_This way the next time something happens on my watch I will have some ammunition to wake the others._

"Well, shall we go on then?  No time too waste talking about last night, I'm sure there will be plenty to keep you from sleeping in here."


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 11, 2004)

Matz grins at Urgo.  "Well said, brother.  There is no time like the present to walk into the darkness and face something with bigger teeth than you."  He peers at the group again.  "Who will take point?  Someone with a stylish tail, a sharp blade, and sight in the darkness?  Or someone without such benefits?"  His attempt at humor seems to hide a bit of nervousness, but he is still investigating the darkness curiously.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2004)

*The witchraven ruffles its feathers at Pai's question.*

"You can call me Icetalon," it says proudly.  The name's just a tad overblown for the bird, probably he has quite an opinion of himself.  "And I wish you luck.  I dare not go in, I am somewhat familiar to the witches, and they more than likely have traps for my kind.  But there are air vents all along the mountain.  If I see anything coming in, I will try to find one and shout in to warn you."

*Unless you have any more questions, you can head on into the crevice, the mojh brothers leading first, the others presumably lighting up torches and following in.  It's fairly clear that's it is going to be very windy in here, and the torches aren't going to last as long as normal or be as bright in the strong wind.  From above, you can see weak shafts of fading daylight, illuminating a large central shaft.  On either side of the shaft are stairways leading up to a series of apartments.  Soen could fly straight up the central shaft if he desired, but it's over two hundred feet high and could pose a bit of a problem for people climbing.  The sheer weight of rope for that height would nail Soen to the floor.*

*However, it also appears that the apartments are not in the best of shape, carved from the rock and apparently abandoned years ago, they haven't been maintained for a long time.  Even the few you can see show cracks and signs of instability.*

*Also, it's cold in here, and the few hours of climbing to get you to the top might leave you rather numb.*


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 15, 2004)

"I'll go in first", says Soen, sounding slightly nervous. "I'm the smallest, and will be able to manuver the easiest should we face any danger."


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 15, 2004)

Matz shrugs.  "Can you see in the darkness, little one?  Perhaps Urgo and I should scout ahead, as our presence is easier to conceal without the presence of a lightsource.  And maybe anyone that sees us will confuse us with rock lizards if we move quick enough."


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 15, 2004)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Matz shrugs.  "Can you see in the darkness, little one?  Perhaps Urgo and I should scout ahead, as our presence is easier to conceal without the presence of a lightsource.  And maybe anyone that sees us will confuse us with rock lizards if we move quick enough."




*Soen shrugs.*

"You do bring up some good points. I can't see in the dark as well as you. I suppose I hadn't thought it through."

*He smiles.*

"By all means large one, lead on."


----------



## SeanWeasley (Jun 16, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

Arkas dismounts and bids Icetalon adieu. "Fare ye well, Icetalon. May the wind beneath your wings ne'er fail." 

Arkas is happy to let the mojh go first. He takes his position at the head of the remainder of the party (the torch-bearing part of the party) and uses his abilities to find danger before danger finds them. His bow is in his hand and his eyes are alternately studying the ground and looking at the walls and up. Bronwynn the Boar follows Arkas at his heels. 

[Arkas's Relevant Abilities: Track and Wilderness Survival +5, Search +10, Knowledge (dangerous beasts) +14 (+11 w/o book)]

[*OOC:* _Rune of Armor_: ON]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 17, 2004)

Pai stays close to the back of the group ready to cast spells in defence of the others.  As they head in he casts _mark of frost_ to protect himself.  Then he will get out his crossbow and load it as quietly as he can.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 17, 2004)

*Agracahn, Litorian Unfettered*

*Agracahn stays near the head of the party with Arkas; as his whip will be constrained in these passages, he carries blades instead.  He stoicly refrains from mentioning the damage wrought on his garments by the damp, cold rocks.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2004)

*Icetalon flies away as the party enters the broken remnents of the lower wind temple.  The mojh brothers in the lead, and Arkas scanning for tracks, they slowly move upward.  Most of the rooms they pass through seem to be living quarters or common spaces.  But when the group is forced to take a detour due to a collapsed staircase, they end up passing some of the other common spaces.  One seems like a mess hall of sorts, and another is marked in an old form of Common as the bathing room.*

*As the party walks by the door, they realize a few strange things.  One, the temperature takes an abrupt plummet, from simply cool to cold, nearly freezing.  Two, the scent of minerals and sulfur is in the air.  Three, there's a thick coating of frost on everything.  Four, if anyone had a torch or lantern, it just snuffed out.*

*Arkas and Urgo would know that this part of the mountains occasionally has hot springs that have the same distinctive odor of minerals and sulfur.  Agracahn and Arkas notice the pawprints in the frost, and both Arkas and Urgo suddenly realize that the pawprints combined with the scent mean that there are tinguals in the area, probably in the bathing room.  Tinguals are large, dog-like animals that eat heat, and a hot spring is a fine place for them to be.  If they find out the group is here, they'll try to take your heat as well.*


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 19, 2004)

*Matz stops short, looking around.  He waits a moment until the torch bearers arrive, and blinks in confusion when their torches shudder out.  He looks to Urgo, his eyes searching.*  "Brother?"


----------



## SeanWeasley (Jun 21, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

Arkas gathers the non-mojh party members to himself and whispers his findings to them. 

"Shall we try to sneak around this threat or face it head on? If we stay and fight, can anyone make us some magical fire so we can see what we are fighting?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 21, 2004)

*Agracahn, Litorian Unfettered*

*Agracahn shudders theatrically.*

"I've no desire to have the warmth sucked from these bones.  If we can skirt around them, I'd call it discretion, not cowardice."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2004)

"I have something to cover us for light. I am not sure that the light would alert this thing to our presence any more than our body heat and torches may have just done.  Here let me see if I can find those stones." Pai says, reaching into his belt pouch to pull out a glowstone.  Closing his hand around one, a pale red glow seeps out between his fingers.  Releasing the stone it hovers up to his head and begins rotating slowly at about a foot distant.  It casts strange shadows as it revolves around his head.


----------



## SeanWeasley (Jun 22, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

"Discretion is the better part of valor. Let us sneak past these beasties if at all possible." Arkas and party boldly run away, attempting to sneak past the current threat.


----------



## Clonz (Jun 23, 2004)

*Urgo, mojh, runethane 1/akashic 2*

_How is it possible that a mojh could have the biggest set of balls in this party?_ 

"What are you scared of?  If these things eat heat and there is a HOT spring here, then why would they bother us, they must be stuffed.  Besides, I've never seen one of these things in person before."  

After a short pause waiting for a reaction.  "I'll go first, if they kill me, then I was wrong about them.  Let's go brother."  Urgo says smiling

*Urgo enters the frozen area where he thinks the tinguals might be.  Appearing as unthreatening as possible, trying to remember if these creatures can speak.*


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 23, 2004)

*Matz shakes his head.  He doesn't care too much about these things, but he has lived with his brother long enough to know that he won't be disuaded.*  "I'd rather confront them than leave them behind us to creep up.  And if it feeds on warmth, it might starve near us anyway, eh brother?"  *He flexes his battle claws, and rolls his head, loosening his neck muscles.*  "If any of you feel up to accompanying us, you know the way.  If not, guard our backs, and retrieve our bodies if needed."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 23, 2004)

*Agracahn, Litorian Unfettered*

"Very well, you mad mojh.  I'll guard your backs."


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 24, 2004)

*Soen looks at the others.*

"Well...It might be interesting to see what creatures that suck the heat from your body look like", he says with a grin. "I'll go as well."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 24, 2004)

Pai stays close to Agracahn at the back of the group. Eager to see these creatures too, since apparently he had slept through the last encounter.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 24, 2004)

*Matz grins.*  "I knew that you all just needed a pep-talk.  And just think - they might be friendly, and we can all have a chat over roasted faen."  *He catches himself.*  "Pheasant, I mean."


----------



## SeanWeasley (Jun 24, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

Arkas whines at Urgo's back, "Oh alright, have it your way. Play the hero, but don't come running to me asking for help after you've been frozen solid."

Arkas commands Bronwynn to stay nearby and guard him. Meanwhile, he nocks an arrow and follows the mojh brothers into the cold room, ready to give them supporting fire (arrow fire that is).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2004)

*Urgo, pushing open the door and entering the room, you see that this was once a rather magnificent bath.  A large bath is sunken into the floor with two shallower pools flanking it.  Shallow troughs that held the water criss-cross the floor.  Stone shelves and boxes probably held bathing supplies.  Behind you, you hear Eryic calling his witchblade, while in front of you you hear soft growling.*

*Peering over the lip of the largest bath is a large dog-like head with beautiful sparkling blue eyes.  Its teeth are bared and it's snarling at you.  You don't remember anything about them speaking, though they are more intelligent than an animal.  As it looks at you, you feel the cold around you seem to tug at you, sucking the heat from your body with a painful draining sensation.*

[OOC - Urgo takes 5 points of cold damage.
Initiative:
Urgo - 22
Eryic - 20
Vaushi -19
Soen - 17
Pai - 14
Agrachan - 11
Tinguals - 9
Arkas - 7
Matzerath - 3]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 26, 2004)

OOC: I don't get an initiative?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 27, 2004)

Pai fires his crossbow at the creature provided he can still draw a bead on it when it is his turn.

[ooc: hp 13/13, AC 15, Light Crossbow: +5 ranged, 1d8 damage, 19-20/x2]


----------



## Clonz (Jun 29, 2004)

*Urgo, mojh, runethane 1/akashic 2*

"She's cold as...cold as ice."  Urgo warns the others.  "Watch out, or she'll chew you up."  
*Urgo draws his dagger and throws it at the beast.*

[OOC: hp 13/18, AC 13, Dagger: +3 ranged, 1d4-1 damage, 19-20/x2]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2004)

*Warning rendered, Urgo slides the hilt of the dagger into his hand and throws.  It slices right by the tinguals head and into the bath.  Another growl from the bath warns that there's probably another tingual down there.*

*Eryic begins to call his witchblade of wind, while Vaushi begins to chant a spell and the temperature begins to warm perceptibly.  Soen delays, looking for a clear shot while Pai sights over his crossbow and lanches a bolt deep into the tingual's chest.*

*Agracahn slips to the side and snaps at the tingual's face with his whip, but it falls short.  The tingual jumps as the sound though.  From the bath, a second tingual joins the first, this one focusing its gaze on Pai, while the first glares at Agracahn.  Both feel them pulling at their body's warmth, but both manage to resist it.*

*Arkas sights the wounded tingual with his bow and gives him an arrow to match the bolt in his side.  The tingual yelps and whines, but doesn't fall yet.  Matzerath dances forward, his battle claws at the ready, but the wounded tingual is still capable of dodging him still.  Both tinguals are now hissing and whining as the room starts to get a bit foggy with the increase in temperature.*

[OOC - Urgo hit a 15 and missed.  Pai got a potential crit and confirmed on a 19, dealing 12 points of damage.  Agracahn got a 15 and misses.  Agracahn gets a 22 on his Fort save and Pai gets a 20 on his Fort save.  Arkas got a potential crit and confirmed on a 10, dealing 12 points of damage.  Matzerath gets a 16 and misses.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 30, 2004)

*Agracahn, Litorian Unfettered*

*Agracahn switches targets to avoid striking Matzerath, lashing his whip at the uninjured tingual.*


----------



## Thought Admiral (Jun 30, 2004)

*Eryic plans to use his greatsword on one of the Tinguals
[OOC hp 21/21 AC 17, +4 Melee Greatsword of Wind 2D6+1 damage, 19-20/x2]


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 30, 2004)

Soen will whip daggers madly at one of the Tinguals.

(OCC: Rapid Shot)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 30, 2004)

Pai tries to maneuver into a good firing position while reloading his crossbow.  As soon as he spots an opening he will fire at which ever of the Tingual presents the best target.


----------



## SeanWeasley (Jun 30, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

Arkas grabs another arrow from his quiver and nocks it. His eyes dart from tingual to tingual as he looks for an opening. Araks says, "May the twelve faen gods of archery guide my hands." Then he shoots at the beasties. 

Bronwynn guards his friend and master, tusks at the ready. 

[OOC: If either tingual is not engaged in melee, Arkas shoots at that tingual. Otherwise, he shoots at the healthiest tingual left standing.]


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 2, 2004)

OOC: Sorry for my abscene - I lost my subs somehow, and didn't know we were doing things.    Thanks for taking my over, Isida.  

*Matz growls back at the creatures, the sound strangely foreign to his throat, and bares his teeth.  He is nearly hissing at them as he weaves his claws to and fro.  He circles slightly around one, and strikes at it with both claws.*

OOC: 5' step to try and keep from being flanked, attack with both claws.


----------



## Clonz (Jul 4, 2004)

*Urgo, mojh, runethane 1/akashic 2*

*Urgo draws his other dagger and charges the injured tingual.*

[OOC: hp 13/18, AC 13 (11 after charge), Dagger: +0 melee (+2 from charge), 1d4-1 damage, 19-20/x2]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

*Urgo draws his dagger and dashes nimbly across the frost-covered floor and plunges his dagger into the tingual's neck.  Cold blood fountains across his hand, and the tingual falls to the floor, dying.  Eryic slides across the floor to the other tingual and slices down hard with his sword of air, opening a deep wound in the tingual's flank.*

*Vaushi continues her chanting, continuing to raise the temperature in the room.  Water starts to drip from the ceilings like rain.  Soen throws two daggers at the remaining tingual, on skittering past it, the other skidding along its shoulder and opening a shallow wound.  Pai files over to the right and fires his crossbow, slamming the bolt into the tingual's hind leg.  It gives a yelp of pain and snarls at him.*

*Agracahn goes to the left and delicately flicks out his whip, putting a welt right under the tingual's eye.  The tingual turns its sparkling blue gaze on Pai, and with a shuddering gasp, Pai suddenly feels as if he's never been warm a day in his life.  Cold rips at his bones and tears at his flesh.*

*Arkas fires into the fray, adding a arrow to the tingual's other flank.  Matzerath flanks the tingual with his brother and with a hard thrust, hammers his armored fingers into the tingual's neck.  With a sickening _snap_, the tingual drops to the floor, Matzerath's other claw becoming unncessary.*

[OOC - Urgo hits a 17 for 3 points of damage and drops the first tingual.  Eryic hits a 21 for 11 points of damage.  Soen misses one with a 12 and hits with a 21 for 3 points of damage.  Pai hits with a 21 for 3 points of damage.  Agracahn hits a 22 for 2 points of subdual.  Pai fails his Fort save with a 7 and takes 13 points of cold damage.  Arkas hits 22 for 4 points of damage.  Matzerath hits with a 25 for 7 points of damage, misses with the other, and drops the critter.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 5, 2004)

*As the frost reaches towards his heart, Pai mumbles through the mist escaping from his lungs.  A last gasp completes the spell spreading a cool pale blue light through his body.* 

_cast transfer lesser wounds on self_ 

[Pai - 0/13 hp]


----------



## SeanWeasley (Jul 5, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

Arkas gasps as the life is frozen out of Pai. He is relieved to see Pai bathe himself in positive energy and the color return to his cheeks. Arkas turns from his friend and scouts the baths for danger, treasure, and other secrets. Bronwynn follows closely at his heels. 

[*OOC:* Search *+10*, Track and Wilderness Survival *+5*, Listen *-1*, Spot *-1*]


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 5, 2004)

*Matz takes care to be sure both of the creatures are well and truly dead, then turns his attention back to the party.*

"Any injuries that can't be dealt with?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

*Pai feels the energy infuse into his body, warming him and soothing him.  In the baths, Arkas finds a few things.  One was the bodies of two dead, thin tingual cubs.  The second was the cold-dessicated body of a large wolf with beautiful white fur.  The third is a loose paving stone on the side of the bath.  Prying it open, you find a basket woven of silver and gold.  It contains nearly a hundred Queens.*

*In addition there's a small green cup made of metal, adored with silver patters of wind billows and about a dozen green gemstones.  The handle is sculpted to look like an eagle.  On the bottom of the basket is what appears to be an elegant gown designed for a small human woman.  It's a floor-length dress embroidered with an eagle into the back of the gown, it's wings wrapping around the dress and covering the front.  On the side is a small silver inkpot sealed with wax stamped with an eagle. Wrapped in the gown is a small flask made from banded white and brown stone, topped with a small sculpture of an exotic woman's face.  By the faint sloshing, something liquid is in the flask.  Finally, laying on top of it all is a scepter.  Made of two feet of heavy, black wood and topped with a bright metal claw grasping a blue gemstone, this looks very sturdy.* 

*Matzerath makes certain of the tinguals' deaths, and the air begins to warm immediately.  In a few moments, between Vaiushi's spell and the death of the tinguals, you hear a faint trickle of water coming from the back of the room.*

[OOC - Pai heals 12 points and takes 6 subdual.]


----------



## SeanWeasley (Jul 7, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

"Hey, everybody, look what I have found." Arkas displays the newfound treasure to the party. "Take a look at these." Arkas slides the basket into the middle of the room and picks up the flask. _I wonder what's in here._


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 10, 2004)

*Matz glances over the items, and shrugs.*  "The coin will be of little use here, but should be divided.  For the rest, I need no flask or scepter, though perhaps the dress would fit me...."  *He reaches over to finger the material."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 12, 2004)

"Nothing like a cold dip to wake you up."  says Pai clearly feeling better after his spell.  "Those are interesting finds, I wonder what those creatures were doing with them in there. Perhaps those are from other victims of their cold auras.  That sceptre looks interesting, might even be a magister's staff by the looks of it.  Here let me take a closer look." Pai says, before manifesting _detect magic_.  He then looks over the sceptre first and then the other items.


----------



## SeanWeasley (Jul 12, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

After examining the flask, unstoppering it, and smelling, then sampling, its contents (small taste to identify), Arkas helps Pai and the others identify the rest of the treasure. 

[OOC: Knowledge (magic) +9, Knowledge (runes) +14]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

*Upon unstoppering the flask, an exotic scent that is both spicy and sweet fills the air.  It is the scent of some exotic flower or tree perhaps.  It tastes absolutely terrible, though it still smells wonderful.  It probably is some kind of perfume.*

*Pai examines the objects with his enhanced magical sight, determining that only the scepter is magical, and that it bears faint evocation magic.  Matz picks up the gown and determines that while on a human it might have a long train, on him it would merely reach to his ankles.  And he's quite thin enought to fit in it.  The silver thread in it makes it very tough, and Matz thinks that it could easily turn aside some weapons.  The other items are well-made and would probably fetch a fair price on the market.  However, from the themes of air and flying creatures, you would guess that perhaps these were implements used in religious rituals to spirits of the air.*


----------



## SeanWeasley (Jul 14, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

"Ptooey. That's not liquor." Arkas spits out the sip of perfume. "You sure do look perty in that dress, Matz. Here, take this sweet-smelling perfume to go with it. I have no use for such a thing."

We divide up the treasure for transport and move on in the same configuration as before we encountered the tinguals. 

[*OOC:* If no one cares who gets what right now, we can decide that later. For now, Matz gets the dress (and perfume?) and Pai gets the scepter. If possession of an item becomes critical to the plot, then possession can be determined randomly.]


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 15, 2004)

*Matz nods, and packs the dress and perfume in his pack carefully.  He is clearly giving sidelong glances at Urgo, trying to provoke a reaction of some sort.  He dotsa bit of the perfume on his wrists, and then flexes his claws.*  "I'll be the belle of the ball, eh?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 17, 2004)

*Thusly confused, the party can head out and back up the stairs.  The higher you go, the more windy it becomes, until you can feel it tugging at you from all directions.  Finally you manage to reach what seems to be the end of the road, a set of half-crumbling stairs that lead to a hatch in the ceiling.  Both look very old and bear faint wind rune carvings over all their available surfaces.*


----------



## SeanWeasley (Jul 19, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

Arkas says, "Hey, runes!" and moves forward to examine them. "What do you make of these runes, Clonz? Matz? Eryic, what do you think about all this wind? Is it natural?" Arkas compares notes with the rest of the party about the runes and the wind. 

[OOC: Search +10, Knowledge (runes) +14, Knowledge (nature) +19]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

*All of you working together can figure out several things.  The runes are ancient symbols of wind, particularly of the symbols of old wind gods.  They seem to indicate this is the entrance to the high priestess' chambers, a holy place just below the floor of the temple proper.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2004)

On the way up the stairs Pai turns the sceptre over in his hand a few times trying to see if he can spot any special marking on it.  Out of curiousity he casts _object loresight_ on it, interested in whatever information it might reveal.

At the top of the stairs he helps the others with the runes. Reading the signs he says, "Well looks like we have found our way here.  Everyone ready for what might be on the other side of this door?"


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 20, 2004)

*Matz shrugs at all the questions.*  "We're in a windy place, there are runes of wind, and wind creatures.  Seem in keeping with the style.  A bit simple-minded, but they do know how to take a theme and run with it."  *He checks his battleclaws quickly and without real concious thought, and nods.*  "Open the door, little man, and let's see what we've come to."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 21, 2004)

*Pai discovers the scepter is sixty-three years old.*

*It takes people a few minutes to figure out exactly how to open the doors.  It seems they open inward, meaning people will have to climb up.  Shoving the door open, they discover an elegantly-appointed chamber.  Above you is a translucent skylight of sorts, not letting in a lot of light, considering it's still night.  It occurs to you that any light you carry will be visible through the skylight...*


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 21, 2004)

*Matz peers around the chamber, his nostrils opening wide.  He ignores the trappings for now, seeking anyone or anything that might be lurking within.*  "Only the foolhardy would enter first."  *So saying, he steps through the doors, no light in hand, and searching the room for adversaries or traps as he does (+8 Search)*


----------



## SeanWeasley (Jul 22, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

_That mojh has an overactive sense of adventure. It's going to get him into trouble some day._ Arkas extinguishes his torch. He then joins Matz in the high priestess's chamber, bow at the ready.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 23, 2004)

*The chamber has stone platform that holds a lush and comfortable-looking bed, covered with a strange thick blue fur of astonishing softness and size.  A wardrobe on one side holds an array of flowing white and cream wraps, and a trunk on the other side holds a blue woolen cloak, a white fur-trimmed coat, and a pair of sturdy fur-lined boots made from white leather.  All of the items look well-cared for, and the winter clothes are packed with dried lavender.*

*A bookcase under the bed hold seven books, each dealing with various religions, most having at least some kind of wind aspect.  A few minutes of reading reveals a disturbing theme.  Each of the authors was some kind of rogue in their religion, often prophets that no one believed, or slightly mad magicians that believe they were touched by the divine.  Nestled beside them in a newer-looking book filled with the same kind of ramblings, though unfinished.  What perhaps is the most disturbing is that the feverishly-clear insanity in this tome hints at purest blasmphemy by any decent person's standards.*



			
				In the tome of Wind's Purest Power said:
			
		

> "It is of a certainty that the winds govern ones' emotions, particularly passion, creativity, self-assurance, and pride.  It is the winds that bring them, and the winds that can take them away.  The winds can also give them, and that is what I shall do.  The winds come at my summoning, and I will command them to take the essence of life from those frivolous fools that squander it, and give it to me.  I will have that life in my veins, to command even greater winds to destroy the empty husks that remain, so that the wind may have free reign to blow over the land once again..."




*On the north wall is a stone door with a simple latch, and from the scrape marks it opens inward.  Above there's a small latch and some nigh-invisible hinges that tell you there's an escape hatch in the ceiling where the translucent rock meets the more opaque granite of the mountain.  Also, under the bed, hidden behind the bookshelf, is a small, locked iron box about a foot and a half long, about six inches deep, and a foot wide.*

*For those with low-light vision, there's enough faint ambient light coming from above to let you see "bed, wardrobe, chair."  For those without any special sight, you can see "big, squarish whitish thingy on the floor over there."*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 23, 2004)

From behind on the stairs, Pai notices the others dousing their lights and reaches up to grab the glowing rock that is floating around his head.  Safely tucking it back into his belt pouch he hesistates a bit before moving into the room, trying to let his night vision re-adjust to the darker surroundings.  Moving into the room he wispers to the others, "So what did you manage to find?  Looks like a private bedroom to me.  Well cared for too."


----------



## SeanWeasley (Jul 23, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

Arkas whispers for the party to gather around and says (in a whisper), "One can never be too careful. I think that the rest of you should wait and stand here (at the top of our secret staircase) while skilled trapfinders like Matz and myself check for traps." 

Arkas attempts to search for traps with his keen faen senses, looking at the floor and the door, the bookcase and the box. He waits for a second opinion about the chest being trapped from Matz, then tries to gently open it. Noting that the box is locked, Arkas pushes it back to Matz and says, "I have no skill with locks. Can you pick this?"

[*OOC:* low-light vision, Search +10]


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 23, 2004)

"I can try, at least.  I have dabbled in locks."  *He reaches into his pack, and pulls out a small black set of iron lockpicks, which he carefully removes from their oiled case.  He selects three likely candidates, and after checking for hidden traps, begins a careful attempt to open the lock*  (Open Lock +9)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 24, 2004)

*The place seems to be trap-free much to everyone's relief, and Matz turns his attention to the locked box.  It takes him a minute or two to tickle it open, but eventually he gets it.  What is inside appears to be a great many coins, and several artistically-crafted odds and ends.*

*There's what appears to be a fragment of a stained glass window in the shape of a bird, a metal ball, a set of metal dice with raised pips, a wrought choaker set with a faceted stone, a medallion on a long chain, set with some smooth stone, a subtlely carved ring, and a half-mask decorated with some kind of stones.*

*Above, Vaushi, Urgo, and Arkas hear some very faint footsteps, and notice faint shadows moving on the skylight above.*


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 25, 2004)

*Matz will stare at the items curiously for a moment (OOC: Sensitive), poking through the items with interest.*  "Not what I expected in here, but some very interesting bits."  *He glances up at Urgo to show him the dice, and follows Urgo's gaze towards the shadows, peering closely at them (OOC: Spot +5)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 25, 2004)

*Someone's walking around up there.  Definitely, definitely walking around up there.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 26, 2004)

As things in the immediate vacinity are looking a bit more interesting at this point, Pai puts the sceptre away in his backpack.  Seeing that there are a few people staring up at the skylight, he takes a look too.  It takes him a bit of time to spot the shadows of movement above the skylight, but when he does he moves a bit further into the shadow and whispers, "Do you think they will be coming this way?"


----------



## Thought Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Eryic peers through the gloom.

How high up is the trap door? Can we move the chair over to the spot? How high is the skylight where it meets the wall?


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 27, 2004)

*Matz looks up carefully.*  "Perhaps.  Perhaps not.  If the skylight were to disappear, I'd suspect they would be here quickly enough...."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

*The ceiling, and hence the trap door, are about eight feet above the floor.  The footsteps have stopped now, just off the skylight, as you can't see the shadows anymore.  There's some faint sounds... like chanting coming from above.  What the chanting is is hard to say, the sounds are too muffled to get any sense of words or language.  But it does just sound like one person.*


----------



## Thought Admiral (Jul 29, 2004)

*Eryic points to the skylight.*

"I bet someone is activating spells for combat. Unless we gain more advantage by doing the same, let's get this started."

* He cracks his knuckles and activates his greatsword. *


----------



## SeanWeasley (Jul 29, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

Arkas grabs the subtly carved ring and sticks it on his finger. Then he reaches for the metal ball and puts it in his pocket. “We have no time to study this treasure. These things could come in handy. Everybody grab a trinket or two and prepare for battle. Bronwynn, heel.”

Arkas sneaks to the stone door and releases the latch. Then he slides it open a crack and peeks outside.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 29, 2004)

*Matz nods, accepting the group's actions.  He grabs the strange dice, and the choker, trusting to luck for both.  He puts on the choker quickly, and stretches out his fingers, flexing the battle claws.*  "This has been a good day so far.  Let's not spoil it by keeping our friends upstairs waiting."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2004)

*Matz has the feeling that most, if not all the items, bear some kind of magic in them.  Opening the door, Arkas sees that there is a set of stairs immediately to the right, going up the side of a steep cliff for about twenty steps, and then ending on what you assume is the side of the open Wind Temple floor.  There's a landing right in front of you, and not a railing it sight.  And it's a long way down.*

*The words are a bit clearer now, and seem to be in the sussarating tongue characteristic of the creatures of air.  If anyone understands this tongue, it seems to be part of a binding ritual.  There is a sound of wind whining through the air above, occasionally cresendoing into a tortured shriek.*


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 29, 2004)

*Matz blinks, and shoves the remaining items from the box in to his pack, taking care with the glass.  He then points up.*  "That does not sound like good news, folks.  We should perhaps commit to our action now."  

OOC: Is there a door out to the ceiling from here?  I may just be confused....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2004)

*There is a door, on the ground, leading outside.  There is a trapdoor above that leads to the same place.*


----------



## Thought Admiral (Jul 30, 2004)

* Eryic rolls his head, loosening up for action. He whispers, *

"Let's burst through both doors quickly. I don't think we have a chance at achieving surprise and I'm not curious enough to see what sort of summoning is being attempted to wait and see."

* He picks up the chair and moves it under the trap door. *

OOC - Does the group have patrol style hand signals to indicate who goes through doors (left, right, high, low, etc.)?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 30, 2004)

Pai nods to Eryic's suggestion, getting himself ready for the action ahead.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 30, 2004)

*Matz grins.*  "Well enough."  He scampers to the doorway, and waits until everyone is ready, then will burst through, charging whoever he sees that is threatening*


----------



## SeanWeasley (Jul 30, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

Arkas gives the all clear signal and swings the stone door wide open. Then he whispers "Make haste!" as loudly as he dares and waves the party forward. Without waiting for the rest of the party, Arkas and Bronwynn charge up the stairs. Arkas keeps as close to the wall as possible as he struggles to run up stairs carved for big folk (I am assuming they are not faen-sized stairs). Bow and tusks are at the ready. 

[*OOC:* Kill, kill, kill.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2004)

*Bursting through the two doors simultaneously, the party finds a woman in long white robes, her long pale hair streaming behind her in the furious wind.  Behind her is an altar of sorts, on top of which is a large glass globe.  It seems to be full of hundreds of swirling colors, glowing softly in the light of the full moon.*

*The temple is a huge round floor on top of a mountain peak.  All around the edges, massive columns hold up the rest of the mountain, that seems to be riddled with holes.  Wind screams through here, sounding like shrieks of damned souls.  The center of the floor seems to be the translucent "skylight."  The woman whips around at your sudden entrance and gives you a glare of pure hatred.  Those who came up the stairs are about sixty feet from her.  Those that crawled through the skylight are about thirty feet from her.*

[OOC - Initiative
Arkas - 21
Urgo and Matz - 19
Pai - 18
Agracahn - 16
Woman in White - 16 (lower dex)
Soen - 15
Eryic - 13]
Vaushi - 10


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 1, 2004)

*Matz glares back at the woman, his gaze equally intense.*  "I don't think you're supposed to be doing that."  *He charges the woman, leaping on to her as he reaches her, claws at the ready*

(OOC: Charge and attempt a grapple.  I'm assuming she won't get an AoO, since she's still flat-footed?)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 1, 2004)

*Agracahn, Litorian Unfettered*

*Agracahn rushes forward, lashing his whip at the woman's ankles to drag her to the ground.  As he moves, he sighs sadly; it seems such a pity to ruin this beautifully crafted scene with bloodshed, but it seems inevitable.*


----------



## SeanWeasley (Aug 1, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

As Arkas reaches the top of the stairs, he steps to the side and fires his bow at the mysterious mad-woman. He orders Bronwynn to attack her as well. Bronwynn squeals as he charges the woman and tries to gore her. 

[*OOC: Arkas:* 5-foot step and ranged attack; attack +6, dmg. 1d6, crit. x3: *Bronwynn:* charge and attack; speed 40 feet, attack +6 (+4 +2 for charging), dmg. 1d8+3, crit. x2]


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 1, 2004)

Pai reaches the room with the others, bursting through the door.  He quickly assertains what the woman is holding in her hands.  If there is anything like a weapon or spell components then he will try to grab it from her [cast _unhand_], if not then he will try to distract her while the others rush her [cast _distraction_].


----------



## Clonz (Aug 2, 2004)

*Urgo, mojh, runethane 1/akashic 2*

*Urgo draws a dagger and charges the woman.*

[OOC: hp 18/18, AC 13 (11 after charge), Dagger: +0 melee (+2 from charge), 1d4-1 damage, 19-20/x2]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 9, 2004)

*Arkas and Bronwynn charge the woman, the boar hitting her low while Arkas hits her high, the boar goring her legs while Arkas arrow skims her shoulder.  Urgo makes a wild charge, but the woman easily evads him.  Matz tries to catch her in his claws, but she slaps her hand down on his shoulder and he can feel a bitter wind chilling his arm and sapping his strength.  Pai tries to _distract_ the woman, but she shakes it off with another hard glare.*

*Agracahn tries to trip the woman, but as his whip lashes around her feet, she starts to rise in the air.  Though his lash stings her, she does not fall.  She rises into the air and blasts everyone with a furious gust of wind, and Soen, Pai, Vaushi and Arkas are thrown to the floor, and Soen is actually blown right off the temple.*

*Eryic dashes forward and jumps on the altar, slicing at the woman with his greatsword.  However, it seems to unravel slightly as it comes near her, as if wind cannot touch her.  Soen has disappeared from view over the edge.  Vaushi starts to chant something from her prone position.*


[OOC - Arkas hits a 19 for 3 points of damage, Bronwynn charges and hits an 18 for 7 points of damage.  Urgo charges but misses her with a 15.  Matz charges, she's not flat-footed, she touches him for 6 points of damage.  She makes her save against Pai's spell.  Agracahn hits for 2 points of subdual, but fails to trip.  She starts to fly and hits everyone with _gusting wind_.  Soen takes 4 damage, Pai takes 6, Arkas takes 5, and Vaushi takes 8.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 9, 2004)

*Agracahn, Litorian Unfettered*

*Agracahn steps forward and lashes again with the whip, trying to wrap it around her leg and drag her downwards into reach while he draws his rapier in his off-hand.*


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 10, 2004)

*Matz shakes his head, shaking off the cold from her touch, and tries to swipe at the magus.*

OOC: Did I get an AoO when she flew up, then cast?  I'd assume she moved through my threatened area, since I was right next to her....


----------



## Thought Admiral (Aug 10, 2004)

Eryic switches to Mind Stab for his next attack.


----------



## SeanWeasley (Aug 10, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

Arkas stands and shoots at the priestess, crying "Bronwynn, heel." Bronwynn squeals in frustration, but obeys his diminutive master and runs to his side. 

*[OOC: Arkas:* HP: 15/20, AC: 19/16 f./14 t.; ranged attack. *Bronwynn:* HP 25/25, AC: 16/10 t.; movement.*]*


----------



## Clonz (Aug 10, 2004)

*Urgo, mojh, runethane 1/akashic 2*

*Urgo throws a dagger at the woman.*

[OOC: hp 18/18, AC 13,Dagger: +3 ranged, 1d4-1 damage, 19-20/x2]


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 11, 2004)

Pai tries to distract her again with his spells, hoping to aid his friends in any way he can. [cast _distraction_]


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 18, 2004)

*Matz does his best to overcome the minor BUMP the woman gave him, and hopes no one has been knocked out so far....*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2004)

*Arkas strikes again at the floating woman, scraping along her side, as the boar returns to the faen's side.  Urgo sights and throws his dagger, but it sails off to the side of her.  Matz jumps up on the altar and swipes at the woman, but only succeeds in ripping her dress slightly.*

*Pai tries to distract her with his spells, but she simply shakes them off, her eyes gleaming madly.  Agracahn lashes his whip around her foot, but can't seem to drag her down.  The woman ignores the litorian, and gives a terrible cry.*

"Come to me!  Power of passion, infuse life in my veins!" she screams, as lances of wind seem to burst out of the night and burrow into her body.  You can see traces of power flowing under her skin like blood and she begins to cackle madly.  

*Soen rights himself after being blown about and starts flying back to the temple as fast as he can.  Eryic focuses his mind on the woman, lashing out and trying to crush her chaotic thoughts.  It seems to have some effect, and she turns a hate-filled glare on him.  Vaushi begins to weave her hands in arcane motions, and thrusts a shard of spell-wrought ice at the woman, spearing her through the shoulder even with her blindness.  The woman looks angry, but you all notice something unusual.  Instead of blood flowing from the wound, it seems as if wind is pouring from it.*

OOC - Arkas hits a 20 for 1 point of damage. Urgo misses with a 13. Matz misses with a 13 and got no AoO last round because it was supernatural ability. She makes her save against Pai's spell. Agracahn hits with an 18 for 1 point of subdual. The woman does her thing. Soen starts to return.  Eryic hits a ranged touch of 15 on his mind stab for 8 points of subdual.  Vaushi hits a 17 with an _icebolt_ for 13 points of damage.]


----------



## Clonz (Aug 25, 2004)

*Urgo, mojh, runethane 1/akashic 2*

*Urgo throws another dagger at the woman, then takes a flask of alchemist's fire out from his belt.*

[OOC: hp 18/18, AC 13,Dagger: +3 ranged, 1d4-1 damage, 19-20/x2]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 25, 2004)

*Agracahn, Litorian Unfettered*

*Angered at the ineffectiveness of his whip, Agracahn draws his rapier and strives to impale the woman with it, leaping into the air to draw within reach.*


----------



## Thought Admiral (Aug 25, 2004)

*Eryic peers intently at the winds swirling, trying to graps their relationship to the women. He preps another Mind Stab, staying with what works.*


----------



## SeanWeasley (Aug 26, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

Arkas opens his witch bag, takes an acorn-shaped clay item of _Mudball_, and throws it at our foe. Then he mounts Bronwynn, whom he will ride to the altar of air as soon as time allows. 

*[OOC:* Is it possible to grab and throw multiple acorns of _Mudball_ at the same time? If so, Arkas will use all three acorns at once. Arkas is not a witch, but he stores a few items in his witch bag for easy access.*]*


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 27, 2004)

Pai concentrates on his Mark of Frost, focusing the power of ice into his hands, launching a bolt of ice at the woman. _ooc: use mark of frost one shot_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2004)

[OOC - Arkas, using a detonation is like casting a spell, only once per round.]

*Arkas muddy acorn hits the woman squarely in the face, snapping her head back, and plastering her eyes shut.  Urgo's other dagger goes flying past the woman and over the cliff like a surprised bird.  Pai hurls the spear of ice at the woman, but the swirling winds around her seem to deflect it.*

*Agracahn leaps nimbly onto the altar, unsheathing his sword in a single swift motion and skewering the woman through the side.  More of her strange wind-blood flows out of the wound.  Screaming in her blinded fury, a whirlwind whips up around the woman.  Matz is hurled to the ground and lands heavily on his back.  Agracahn makes a more graceful leap to the ground and lands lightly on his feat.  Soen comes buzzing back from his near-death experience over the cliff and lets a dagger fly at the woman, connecting solidly in her arm, drawing another impassioned scream of rage.*

*Eryic lets fly another mind bolt, which visibly seems to impact the woman.  With a shriek of tortured air, the woman drops to the altar with a sickening crack as her head hits the unyeilding stone.  The wind around her still seems to be boiling and churning, and you can see her veins beginning to bulge and glow with the power contained within her.  Vauishi gives a squeak of terror as the shrieking reaches a deafening pitch.*

[OOC - Arkas hits a 19 for 7 point of damage, and she's blind. Urgo misses with a 6. Matz misses with a 13 and got no AoO last round because it was supernatural ability. Pai misses with a 14. Agracahn hits with a 26 for 5 points of damage. Matz takes 4 points of damage and his prone.  Agracahn got moved back five feet off of the altar, but landed well. Soen hits a 20 for 6 points of damage. Eryic hits a ranged touch of 20 on his mind stab for 7 points of subdual.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 30, 2004)

*Agracahn, Litorian Unfettered*

*Delighted with the success of this latest tactic, Agracahn attempts to let the wind out of the woman's veins before it builds to an even more dangerous level.*


----------



## Thought Admiral (Sep 1, 2004)

*Eryic tries to take in the awesome fury of the winds and relate it to something in his magical experience.*

OOC Spellcraft +8 - looking at her "blood", body, wind parry, etc.

"Stay, Agracahn, let's see what we can determine before we do anything final. Does anyone have any insight into what is happening here?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 1, 2004)

Pai looks around the room, trying to see if the location might hint at what is happening to the woman.  [search +6, know(arcana) +10, then cast _location loresight_]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 1, 2004)

*Agracahn, Litorian Unfettered*

*Agracahn steps backwards, eyeing the throbbing veins nervously.  He shouts over the rising wind "If we don't do something final soon, something final will happen to us!"*


----------



## SeanWeasley (Sep 1, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

Arkas rides Bronwynn to the altar and joins the others in examining the witch (using his vast knowledge, etc., etc.). 

"She looks like she's going to blow. I do no' think she can take much more o' this. Let's toss her through the trapdoor to her bedroom. The stone walls should contain any explosion." _And we gather any valuables off of her person later._


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 1, 2004)

*Matz takes advantage of his appropriate position to find a spot to scramble for cover, and then tosses a dagger at the woman as well*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

*Arkas, Eryic, and Pai all have an idea that perhaps the woman was trying to literally infuse the power of wind into her veins.  If she is allowed to shed her mortal form before death, she could become heir to all the power of the winds...*

*Pai's casting of his spell only learns that this temple was made two hundred and thirty years ago.*

*However, the others waste no time with the finding of knowledge, but bend to the task of striking the woman down.  Agracahn lashes at her again with his sword, only inflicting a shallow wound.  Matz dashes behind one of the large pillars and throws his dagger, thudding deeply into her side.  Urgo's dagger lands next to it as the mojh hurls another with surprising accuracy despite the bitter winds.  Soen's own dagger it simply blown away.*  

The woman is bleeding badly, pouring a windstorm into the air around her.  The winds are starting to lift her into the air again.  She seems to be on the cusp of death and new life, as her mortal shell seems to start to be rent from within!*


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 12, 2004)

"Dammit woman!  Couldn't you have picked an easier way to change?  I have some books back home...."  *Matz shakes his head, and considers his limited options.  Perhaps one more chance....  He once again attempts to approach the woman and wrestle her to the ground*  "Anyone have a means of controlling the air, or removing it, or countering?"


----------



## Thought Admiral (Sep 14, 2004)

*Arkas, Eryic, and Pai all have an idea that perhaps the woman was trying to literally infuse the power of wind into her veins. If she is allowed to shed her mortal form before death, she could become heir to all the power of the winds...*

*Eryic regards this display of the power of wind with fascination and awe. In responses to Matz' query, he frowns,*

"I have no insight here," he says sadly. "Let's finish this." He moves in to ready a coup de grace.


----------



## SeanWeasley (Sep 14, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

"Hurry! Kill the witch!"

Arkas dismounts and shoots the witch with his bow. If he can still reach her, Bronwynn will gore the witch. If not, he will wait for someone else to bring her down. Then he will gore her.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 14, 2004)

*Agracahn, Litorian Unfettered*

"Easier said than done!" *Agracahn shouts over the wind as he drives his rapier forward again, pulling a dagger from his belt with his off-hand.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2004)

*Each of the members of the party strain to kill the witch before she can shed her mortal form.  The mojh brothers hold her down, as Agracahn, Arkas, Bronwynn, Eryic, Pai, and Soen all lunge forward, striking her in half a dozen places.  With a final shriek of tortured air, the woman's body goes still, and the winds seem to leap from her and away.  Red blood leaks from her many wounds, staining the alter and the floor below.*

*In the air of the mountainside, all can see the winds gamboling about the peaks, free and unfettered, a sweet scent of flowers filling the night air.*


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 18, 2004)

*Matz slowly lets out his breath, looking from the body at their feet to the winds swirling about.*  "Well.  That's got to be our good deed for the week, eh folks?"

*He quickly sets about frisking the body for items of value or hints that large angry friends of the woman will be bounding down the stairs soon (Glowing pendants, throbbing cages, incriminating notes, etc).


----------



## SeanWeasley (Sep 19, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

"Phew! I thought she would never die." 

Arkas takes a deep breath. Then he examines the altar and the globe and the mountaintop.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 21, 2004)

Pai maintains a watchful eye, while the others begin a closer examination of the area.  With the winds fury having died down, he relaxs a little and casts detect magic to scan the room.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

*Pai can tell that the glowing globe that they all had seen, though no longer glowing, is quite magical.  Also, the woman bears a silver belt made of small plaques, studded with shimmering opals that bears some magical enchantment.  Matz finds the same things.  Arkas, upon examining the altar discovers there is an indentation in it that precisely matches the globe.  The indentation is covered with runes that indicate friendship with the wind spirits.  As the magister touches it, he feels power welling up through his fingertips.  This place is a power cyst!*


----------



## SeanWeasley (Sep 23, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

"A power cyst! This place is a power cyst!" Arkas exclaims excitedly. His expression slowly turns from ecstasy to puzzled bewilderment, then he asks "Now what? Loot the temple and head back for the art festival?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 23, 2004)

*Agracahn, Litorian Unfettered*

"Loot the temple, he says!  Such disrespect!  Such barbarity!  Oh, now that belt is really extraordinary.  Excellent craftsmanship.  It would be a shame to leave it here to moulder."


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 24, 2004)

*Matz shakes his head.*  "Loot the temple indeed.  There's more than just the temple here!  Maybe we should gather all we can, and then make bird calls until our friend returns?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

*What shall you do?  Loot the temple?  "Keep things in the hands of those that appreciate them?"  Leave?  Stay?  Set up a new religion?  Go back and enjoy the festival?*


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 27, 2004)

Mojh-worship!


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 27, 2004)

"I think it would not be amiss if we were to divest the woman who tried to abuse this site of any goods she may have. However I think that we may want to turn the site over to those whom would benefit most from its use, the wind spirits and the temple of the wind back in the city." says Pai, trying to gather his thoughts having been presented with such an amazing site.  "Though I think it does bear a little investigation, it would be unfortunate to be so close to such power and never taste it."


----------



## Clonz (Sep 28, 2004)

*Urgo, mojh, runethane 1/akashic 2*

_Stinking daggers, need to get some better ones._


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 28, 2004)

*Matz sniffs around at the air.*  "Wind spirits have little need for gold and treasure.  I'm sure they'll be happy just to have the temple back.  I say we take all that we can carry as a reward for our services."


----------



## SeanWeasley (Sep 29, 2004)

*Arkas, male loresong faen, akashic 2/runethane 1*

Arkas aids the party in investigating the temple and in identifying and sharing any treasure.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Collecting the things from the temple, the party can rest here tonight if they wish.  In the early morning air you spot Icetalon, the witchraven that you helped, cavorting and gliding amongst billows of writhing wind; the wind spirits that you set free.  Seeing you, Icetalon arrows in and lands upon the altar.*

"My friends, the spirits of the winds convey their thanks and profound appreciation.  That woman would have bound them and all the free spirits she managed to steal within her for a long time if you hadn't come.  They're willing to fly you back home so that you can enjoy the festival, in appreciation," he says cheerfully.

*If you accept his offer, he directs you to take a leap of faith off the side of the temple, right onto the wind's shivering back.  Caught and encircled by the arms of the wind, you fly over the landscape, seeing it from a height usually only birds do.  Wind rushes past your ears and chills your body, and within less than a few hours, you find yourself flying over Naveal, pennants flying, music playing, and a thousand wonderful scents in the air.*

*Landing with flair in the village square, you find yourself the center of attention, notably by the artists that you helped save before you left.  Now looking less haunted, their faces are vibrant with life.  Statues of crystal glitter in the square as you are feasted like kings, at the Festival of Sky's favor.*

[OOC - And that concludes our adventure, ladies and gentlemen.  Thank you kindly for your participation, I very much enjoyed DMing you all.  Hope to see you around in the future .  

For your own edification, here are the gp values or magical properties (if any) of the treasure found on your trip:

*Tingual Room*

Silver and gold woven basket - 150gp
100 queens - 100gp
White wolf fur - 30gp
Green metal cup with gemstones - 125gp
Silver gown - 200gp
Perfume flask - 75gp

*Scepter of the Winds* - Can produced a _gust of wind_ as a 8th level caster 2/day, and gives the possessor +5 to Diplomacy checks versus air creatures.  Also acts as a heavy mace.

*Skylight room*

123gp
13sp
5pp

*Stained glass bird fragment (Glass Songbird)* - By exposing this piece of glass to sunlight, it produces a most beautiful tune.  It allows the bearer to cast _charm_ at will.

*Golden metal ball (Orb of Life)* - This metal ball will allow the possessor to drain some of their own life force so that they may use it when they need it most.  By the means of an hour-long ritual, someone can place up to a quarter of their hit points in this orb.  None of these hit points can be healed by magic, and must be done naturally.  At any time after they've fulled recovered, they can open the orb and regain the hit points they've lost due to injury.  One cannot gain more than their maximum hit points in this manner, and any hit points over maximum are lost. 

*Silver dice with amethyst pips (Dice of Luck)* - These dice can be rolled once a day, giving the user a modifier of anywhere from +2 to +12 that can be used on any other roll that day.  The use of the modifer (which cannot be broken up) must be declared before the roll is made.

*Silver choaker with faceted jet stone (Shadowcloak)* - This silver choaker allows the user to cast _cloak of shadows_ on himself 1/day as a 5th level caster.

*Electrum medallion set with amber (Honeyed Tongue)* - This medallion allows the user to cast _enchanting flavor_ at will.

*Platinum ring carved with feathers (Ring of Feathers)* - As per a ring of feather falling.

*Half silver mask studded with citrines (Mask of the Half-Noble)* - This curious magic item allows its possessor to appear to be wearing the most fashionable noble robes and jewelry, but only during the hours of night.  During this time, the person acts as if they had 10 ranks in Knowledge (nobility and courtesy).  During daylight hours, the half-mask becomes a wine-colored mark on the face, much like a port-wine birthmark, and the wearer's robes become plain and slightly ragged servent's clothes that cannot be removed by any means.  The mask cannot be removed without the application of powerful magic.

*On the Witch*

*Moonstone belt (Belt of the Windblooded)* - Anyone wearing this belt that is either a wind witch, or has taken the air mage feat, gains an effective +2 to caster level, which increases to +3 when casting spells with the air descriptor.

*Orb of the Wind Temple* - This orb was used by the previous priests and priestess here to contact wind spirits.  It is capable of summoning various air elementals and air spirits, but can only be done from the Wind Temple.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 13, 2004)

Thank you very much Isida, I know that I have had a lot of fun with this game.  It was a pleasure to play Pai I will have to use him in the future as well.  Not planning a sequel though?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2004)

No sequals in the works I'm afraid.  But I do have an idea for a new, crazy game, so be on the lookout for that.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm a-watchin'.


----------



## SeanWeasley (Oct 29, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thank you. Good-bye.


----------

